# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2022



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2022 às 00:00)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## miguel (1 Abr 2022 às 09:24)

Boas e um Bom Abril!!
 Mínima 11,7ºC
Sigo com 14,3ºC o vento é fraco e esta céu limpo com imenso sol...este Abril infelizmente não deve ser aquele Abril Águas de mil que tanto precisávamos, mas veremos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Abr 2022 às 15:47)

Bom dia a todos, Abril começa de facto muito soalheiro, apesar das temperaturas ainda tímidas devido à entrada polar.

Ontem tive a oportunidade de subir a Arrábida, esta grande pérola entre o Tejo e o Sado. Formosinho (501 metros) é o marco do ponto mais alto da serra. De facto, no topo tem um ar de planalto, um monte, mas para chegar lá é preciso vencer as escarpas calcáricas da serra.

A caminho pelo trilho desde Azeitão, encontrei este belo exemplar de _Cistus albidus (_Rosêlha-Grande) ainda com gotas dos aguaceiros fracos, espécie que nunca tinha visto. Aliás, toda a serra está repleta de espécies únicas.






Depois de subir as escarpas de calcário, que proporcionam uma vista incrível para a planície de Setúbal e do Vale do Tejo, chega-se ao topo. Só tirei fotos para Sul, para norte só mesmo com os olhos ou uma boa câmera. Visualiza-se o "atol" de areia na foz do Sado.






Já depois de descer para a estrada, a cor esmeralda das águas baixas desta bela costa:






Felizmente só apanhei dois aguaceiros fracos, ainda no sopé da serra na vertente norte, como era de esperar. Muitos cumulus, como podem ver pelas imagens. Temperatura estava agradável, o montanhismo ajuda a aquecer, mas no topo já estava um windchill horrível como podem imaginar com a nortada a 500 metros... vento médio muito forte. (Seria interessante uma estação lá em cima). Na vertente sul já mal se sentia o vento e estava mais quentinho, como esperado. No final do dia, tinha os ténis cheios de argila, mudaram de preto para cor de tijolo  Existe uma localidade junto à serra chamada "Oleiros", faz sentido.

Se Sintra tem um topo de fácil acesso, a Arrábida é o oposto, e ainda bem. É uma fonte de biodiversidade única no país, no mundo. A flora mediterrânica em simbiose com a atlântica, e das raras regiões ainda com floresta autóctone. Recomendo a todos que gostam de montanhismo a fazer este trilho, se gostam de usar o corpo todo. Para pessoas altas deve ser mais frustante, grande parte do trilho é em túneis de arbustos de 2 metros, pelo que terão que baixar sempre a cabeça ou fazer o limbo.  (Também aconselho cobrirem a pele toda porque grande parte da vegetação tem picos!)


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2022 às 15:51)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Montesinho (501 metros) é o marco do ponto mais alto da serra



Belas fotos! 

Off-topic: o nome é Formosinho


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Abr 2022 às 15:53)

StormRic disse:


> Belas fotos!
> 
> Off-topic: o nome é Formosinho


Isso! Obrigado Storm


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2022 às 16:07)

Nortada a fazer o início de um Abril, de previsão incerta.
Desportos de vento e ondas a aproveitar na Lagoa de Albufeira, agora:







Tróia, a Serra da Arrábida corta a nortada:







Guincho, Serra de Sintra completamente limpa, apesar de a nortada habitualmente trazer nebulosidade marítima:


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Abr 2022 às 16:22)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bom dia a todos, Abril começa de facto muito soalheiro, apesar das temperaturas ainda tímidas devido à entrada polar.
> 
> Ontem tive a oportunidade de subir a Arrábida, esta grande pérola entre o Tejo e o Sado. Formosinho (501 metros) é o marco do ponto mais alto da serra. De facto, no topo tem um ar de planalto, um monte, mas para chegar lá é preciso vencer as escarpas calcáricas da serra.
> 
> ...


Offtopic: Boa partilha!!
Por acaso estive lá recentemente( mês passado) e gostei muito, pois nunca tinha ido ao Formosinho e optei por fazer pela cascalheira precisamente vertente norte. Bem desafiante!


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2022 às 16:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Offtopic: Boa partilha!!
> Por acaso estive lá recentemente( mês passado) e gostei muito, pois nunca tinha ido ao Formosinho e optei por fazer pela cascalheira precisamente vertente norte. Bem desafiante!



É mesmo desafiante! Também há muitos anos (~20) fiz essa subida pela cascalheira. São vistas espectaculares.

Este dia 1 de Abril está a ser bem fresco, *10,4ºC* de mínima cerca das 5:15utc e máxima de *16,6ºC* pelas 15:00.

A nortada está menos intensa do que nos dois dias anteriores, até no Cabo Raso:






Ainda houve alguns aguaceiros fracos no litoral, de madrugada.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Abr 2022 às 18:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A caminho pelo trilho desde Azeitão, encontrei este belo exemplar de _Cistus albidus (_Rosêlha-Grande) ainda com gotas dos aguaceiros fracos, espécie que nunca tinha visto. Aliás, toda a serra está repleta de espécies únicas.


São lindos de facto 
Por trás, à esquerda, um aderno-de-folhas-estreitas (_Phillyrea angustifolia_) e, à direita, uma aroeira (_Pistacia lentiscus_).

Se quiseres explorar a lista de espécies presentes na Arrábida, podes fazê-lo aqui:









						Flora-On | Flora de Portugal
					

Pesquisa e identificação da flora silvestre de Portugal. Fotografias, maps de distribuição e informação sobre todas as espécies de plantas que ocorrem em Portugal.




					flora-on.pt
				




São só 843...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Abr 2022 às 18:55)

Boa tarde,
Hoje tem sido um autêntico dia de inverno. Durante a madrugada que a temperatura atingiu valores negativos, e neste momento sigo com uma temperatura abaixo de 5°C e vento. Não tarda muito vem aí chuva e tudo fica branco, com neve...


----------



## miguel (1 Abr 2022 às 20:50)

Boas
Máxima quentinha de 19,3ºC
Agora para a noite sim vai se fazer sentir algum frio, sigo com 13,4ºC e vento fraco


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2022 às 22:45)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Hoje tem sido um autêntico dia de inverno. Durante a madrugada que a temperatura atingiu valores negativos, e neste momento sigo com uma temperatura abaixo de 5°C e vento. Não tarda muito vem aí chuva e tudo fica branco, com neve...


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2022 às 22:58)

Boa noite!
Voltámos a janeiro...
Está fresquinho, *11,2ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2022 às 05:15)

Poente (verdadeiro) do dia 1 de Abril, visto do Moinho do Machado, Monte Serves, Vialonga, a 320 m de altitude.

18:55:27 utc





18:55:57





18:56:01





19:04:36





19:05:16





19:06:53





Um mirante 360º com perspectivas e alinhamentos sobre Lisboa surpreendentes:



Spoiler: Vistas de Lisboa desde o Monte Serves


----------



## Thomar (2 Abr 2022 às 09:33)

Bom dia! Madrugada fresquinha , já tinha saudades.  
Nunca mais chega o inverno...

Por aqui a mínima rondou os *+5ºC *aqui na minha zona.
A estação na vertente oeste da Serra da Arrábida (Parral) foi aos *-1,6ºC*!


----------



## João Pedro (2 Abr 2022 às 09:55)

StormRic disse:


> Poente (verdadeiro) do dia 1 de Abril, visto do Moinho do Machado, Monte Serves, Vialonga, a 320 m de altitude.
> 
> 18:55:27 utc
> 
> ...


Que vistas!  Como é possível eu desconhecer isto? 
Já está agendada uma visita, assim que comprar a minha super-telescópica 

Obrigado!


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2022 às 10:52)

Boas
Aqui a mínima foi de 7,2ºC um valor bem baixo para Abril.
 Agora já vai em 15,2ºC e a máxima não será muito diferente dos últimos dias. 
O sol brilha num céu totalmente limpo.


----------



## david 6 (2 Abr 2022 às 13:33)

minima 1.2ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Abr 2022 às 17:29)

Boas
Máxima de 18,7ºC...agora estão 17,9ºC com vento fraco, um dia bom de Primavera.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Abr 2022 às 00:39)

Boas,
Sábado passado pela zona do Médio Tejo. Dia com algumas nuvens altas, vento fraco a moderado de leste e temperatura agradável.
Deixo umas fotos tiradas na zona de Tancos e Castelo de Almourol:


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2022 às 10:03)

Boas
Mínima ainda mais baixa hoje com 6,4ºC 
Agora estão 11,9ºC e muito sol


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2022 às 13:19)

minima de 0.8ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Abr 2022 às 14:44)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui, os últimos dias têm sido mais frescos devido ao vento de nordeste e com alguma nebulosidade elevada. Hoje tem sido o dia mais fresquinho, com bastante mais vento que nos dias 1 e 2!!! A estação do Parque Luso regista 15,4ºC, e a de Vale Fetal 16,1ºC, ambas com uma sensação térmica e humidade relativa muito baixas!!!


----------



## StormRic (3 Abr 2022 às 18:33)

Algumas células fracas nascem de Nordeste, recebem o impulso da cordilheira central e mais adiante alguma humidade talvez do vale do Tejo, mas a precipitação pouco ou nada deve acumular, se é que chega ao solo:






Pelo contrário, a norte do Douro são células com bastante significado, algumas atravessando até o vale:


----------



## david 6 (3 Abr 2022 às 19:40)

StormRic disse:


> Algumas células fracas nascem de Nordeste, recebem o impulso da cordilheira central e mais adiante alguma humidade talvez do vale do Tejo, mas a precipitação pouco ou nada deve acumular, se é que chega ao solo:



visão para esses aguaceiros fracos do Tejo daqui:


----------



## joralentejano (3 Abr 2022 às 21:26)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia agradável pela Região do Médio Tejo. Manhã com céu limpo, mas de tarde surgiram algumas células de fraca atividade cuja precipitação nem chegava ao solo.
Em Vila Nova da Barquinha, ao início da tarde:









E uma das células, ao final da tarde, com a virga bem visível:




E ao passar pela Serra de Aire:


----------



## fernandinand (4 Abr 2022 às 09:32)

Uns expressivos ~14ºC de amplitude térmica por aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Abr 2022 às 11:00)

Ui, hoje está desagradável. Apenas *10,5ºC* e vento intenso de leste. Alguma virga no céu.


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2022 às 11:32)

Boas
Mínima de 7,3ºC
Agora sol com 12,9ºC e vento moderado, a rajada máxima vai em 42km/h


----------



## Aine (4 Abr 2022 às 14:23)

Boas,

hoje dia de sol, frio e muito vento.


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2022 às 14:49)

Aqui já estão 16,2ºC, frio mesmo será amanhã.


----------



## StormRic (4 Abr 2022 às 15:47)

Vento ENE com frequentes rajadas na casa dos 40 Km/h. Céu a ficar muito nublado, primeiro por nuvens altas e depois por bancos de Altocumulus.

15,8ºC é a máxima até agora.
*Mínima de 7,6ºC*, cerca de 4ºC abaixo da média das mínimas de Abril mas ainda estamos no início do mês. Mínimas desta ordem são o Normal em Janeiro, daí a sensação invernal ajudada pelo vento do quadrante Leste.
As mínmas dos três primeiros dias deste Abril foram 10,4ºC, 8,4ºC e 8,6ºC, todas abaixo da média Normal (81-10), tomando como referência a estação da Gago Coutinho.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (4 Abr 2022 às 16:03)

Saí á rua para passear a cadela ás 7:45 no parque das nações e não vos consigo explicar o quão desagradável estava.. Posso inclusive garantir que nem em dias de pleno inverno senti algo assim.. Uns 13º que com vento intenso pareciam uns 4.. Estive na serra da estrela o mês passado e posso-vos dizer que estava-se melhor nas penhas da douradas com 1º do que aqui de manhã.. Até chorava com o vento a bater-me na cara, ridículo.


----------



## AnDré (4 Abr 2022 às 16:21)

Mínima de 5,2ºC em Caneças com vento moderado a forte.
De manhã estava mesmo desagradável.

Agora 13,6ºC e vento moderado de NE.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Abr 2022 às 18:21)

Mínimas têm sido baixas de facto, tenho uma sucessão dos últimos 3 dias: 4,3ºC; 5,4ºC; 5,6ºC.

Nota-se bem dentro de casa, arrefeceu bastante. 

Abril é mês de transição, pelo que fico bem com chuva e frio. Maio é que já se sabe... pode ser um inferno.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Abr 2022 às 18:24)

Boa tarde,
Esta manhã foi um autêntico gelo que muitas vezes nem temos em janeiro por cá: 8°C com vento moderado a forte e humidade relativa baixa. A última vez que tivemos algo semelhante foi em janeiro de 2020, após o pós-frontal de uma depressão, e foi de noite e madrugada, e não durante a manhã. Extremamente desagradável! 

Entretanto o dia segue fresco, mas melhor que a manhã. As temperaturas estão mais baixas que em dias anteriores... 

Entretanto parece que a Semana Santa será corrida a tempo de finais de maio, com temperaturas entre os 26 e 30°C nas zonas mais quentes, um claro contraste com esta semana!


----------



## StormRic (4 Abr 2022 às 20:49)

Como é de esperar nestes encobertos por nuvens altas finas, Cirrostratus, apareceu um halo solar 22º durante toda a tarde.






foto de TLM

E muitos "bailados" de andorinhas e andorinhões, a par de mosquitos.





foto de TLM

Com melhor qualidade e realce de contraste e saturação de cor, para melhor visualização da estrutura:

















A temperatura máxima aqui na zona alta da *Póvoa de Santa Iria* conseguiu chegar aos *16,4ºC* cerca das *16h00*, com o vento a amainar um pouco, rajadas sem superar os 30 Km/h. A estação deixou de reportar às 18h45. 
Tempo bastante seco, HR entre os* 24% *(das 15h30 às 17h00) e os *37%* na hora antes do nascer do sol.

Meteo Santa Iria atingiu os *18,5ºC* (7,8ºC de mínima), e HR entre 31% e 49%.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Abr 2022 às 23:00)

Boa noite,
Depois de um dia de muito vento e temperatura fresca, com uma rajada máxima de 36,7 km/h durante a manhã, o vento acalmou ao início da noite. Entretanto, mal anoiteceu e o céu tornou-se nublado, sendo que o vento aumentou na última hora. A temperatura esta noite não está a ser tão fria, para já - ainda assim...  

O radar mostra alguma virga aqui pela zona, mas obviamente não passa disso pois a depressão está bem a sul.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Abr 2022 às 23:45)

Boa noite.
O dia foi passado na serra da Arrábida. Ambiente desagradável devido à lestada forte.
Algumas fotos:


DSC_0437 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Vento a 'varrer' o oceano:


DSC_0503 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2022 às 23:57)

Boas
A máxima chegou aos 16,5ºC
Agora estão 12,9ºC a máxima desta Terça vai ser agora de madrugada curioso.


----------



## Tufao André (5 Abr 2022 às 00:18)

Boas!

Mínima muito baixa para Abril esta 2f, com apenas *6,9°C *registados! E com o vento moderado a forte de ENE, a sensação térmica chegou a ser de 3°C... 

Destaque para uma rajada bastante forte a meio da manhã que chegou aos 73,4 km/h!! 
O vento só enfraqueceu a partir do final da tarde e a nebulosidade alta encobriu o céu totalmente ao longo da tarde, por isso hoje a máxima foi apenas de *14,9°C.*

12,1°C actuais e vento fraco a moderado de E. Mantém-se a nebulosidade alta


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2022 às 05:04)

Caiem os primeiros pingos aqui na Póvoa, vindos de Leste:






*12,1ºC* mas o vento moderado de ENE produz uma sensação gélida.
HR 52%
Dados de Meteo Santa Iria


----------



## Thomar (5 Abr 2022 às 07:42)

Mas que belo dia.   
Vai chuviscando por aqui desde as 5h30m.
Acumulados na zona mais perto de mim a variar entre os *1,5mm Brejos de Azeitão* e os *2,8mm Quinta do Anjo**.*
A temperatura ronda os só os *+7ºC!*
O vento é fraco.


----------



## david 6 (5 Abr 2022 às 10:44)

0.8mm aqui, 9.4ºC nublado e vento


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2022 às 11:37)

Aqui a madrugada rendeu 2,4mm, neste momento volta a chover fraco...
Mínima de 6,6ºC e agora estão ainda 8,8ºC com sensação de 7ºC


----------



## StormRic (5 Abr 2022 às 15:11)

0,1 mm 
Mínima *8,9ºC*; estão *12,7ºC* agora.
Dados de Meteo Santa Iria.

Céu encoberto por Altostratus. Para Leste é visível alguma chuva fraca, mas parece que não chega ao solo, virga.

A zona com maior acumulado foi a de Setúbal. À Região Oeste nada chegou, os montes da margem ocidental do Tejo dificultam a passagem da precipitação nos dois sentidos, desta vez foi no sentido Leste-Oeste.
Os maiores acumulados na rede WU ocorreram na zona de Palmela, 3,0 a 4,6 mm, e, curiosamente, perto de Tomar, 3,0 mm (confirmados pelos acumulados na EMA de Valdonas, 2,6 mm)




Spoiler: Acumulados RLC, 4h-13h


----------



## AnDré (5 Abr 2022 às 15:58)

Em Caneças ainda 9,8ºC.
A máxima foi de 10,2ºC às 0h00. Se não for batida, será a máxima mais baixa deste "inverno".

0,0mm.


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2022 às 17:18)

Aqui a chuva de hoje rendeu 2,8mm
 A máxima continua os 12,9ºC ás 00h a ver se não será batido...é um dos dias mais frios do Ano aqui ou mesmo o mais frio.. 
Agora estão 12,2ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Abr 2022 às 17:58)

Boa tarde.
Sim, penso que seja o dia mais frio do ano por aqui também. *11,8ºC* neste momento.
Interessante que só a faixa central do país é que permanece com estes valores devido à nebulosidade:




A norte e sul, a maioria das estações já ultrapassou os 14ºC/15ºC.


----------



## meko60 (5 Abr 2022 às 18:29)

Boa tarde.
Dia bem fresco aqui por Almada, mínima de 8,5ºC e por agora segue com 11,2ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Abr 2022 às 20:05)

De facto também a máxima mais baixa do ano por aqui, 10,5ºC. Colares chegou aos 15,7ºC horários, outro mundo. 

Muito raro ver Lisboa com anomalia de -8ºC na máxima.


----------



## Geopower (5 Abr 2022 às 20:22)

Final de tarde com céu muito nublado em Lisboa.
Registo da vista aérea na aproximação ao aeroporto de Lisboa:

Tecto de  nuvens sobre a península de Setúbal a cerca de 1500 metros de altitude:





Almada e Estuário do Tejo a Leste/SE:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Abr 2022 às 00:44)

Boa noite, 
Ontem foi o dia mais frio deste inverno. A manhã foi gelada e com alguns chuviscos esporádicos, que acumularam 0,3 mm (o grosso da precipitação passou a sudeste, como seria de esperar tendo em conta a localização da depressão), mas mesmo depois do fim dos chuviscos a temperatura permaneceu baixa, o céu continuou nublado e as rajadas aumentaram ainda mais, chegando aos 40 km/h.  Entretanto a partir da tarde começou a melhorar um pouco e curiosamente até está mais ameno agora que durante a manhã, com estações à volta a registarem temperaturas de 10ºC e vento quase nulo.  

Entretanto parece que vai chover algo nesta semana. Venha ela!


----------



## Mammatus (6 Abr 2022 às 00:45)

Boa noite,

05 de Abril é um dia para recordar de tão atípico que foi.

Eu tive o cuidado de consultar os registos da estação e constatei que não existiu um único dia no passado Inverno cujo valor de temperatura máxima fosse igual ou inferior à que se registou hoje, *12.8ºC*!
É um sério candidato ao "prémio" de dia mais frio do ano aqui. Mesmo que ocorram entradas frias lá para os meses de Novembro e Dezembro, estas são quase sempre secas, ou seja dias de muito sol e céus praticamente desprovidos de nebulosidade, e sob essas condições é difícil nesta zona se registarem máximas semelhantes às de hoje .

A temperatura mínima foi de *8.0ºC*, em linha com as registadas nos últimos dias.

O céu manteve-se encoberto durante todo o dia e com o vento a soprar moderado do quadrante leste acentuou ainda mais a sensação de frio.

Tal como se previa a cut-off rendeu parcos acumulados por aqui, *1.30 mm*.


Sigo com céu nublado, vento fraco de N/NE, 10.9ºC


----------



## N_Fig (6 Abr 2022 às 01:52)

Mammatus disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> 05 de Abril é um dia para recordar de tão atípico que foi.
> 
> ...


Nada comparado com o fim de março/começo de abril de 2020, em que apanhei máximas abaixo de 10 ºC na Figueira! Mas para abril foi um dia frescote, não há como o negar, este mês começou frio, veremos se será águas mil


----------



## Mammatus (6 Abr 2022 às 07:47)

N_Fig disse:


> Nada comparado com o fim de *março/começo de abril de 2020*, em que apanhei máximas abaixo de 10 ºC na Figueira! Mas para abril foi um dia frescote, não há como o negar, este mês começou frio, veremos se será águas mil


Cada um faz o seguimento e o relato sobre as condições da região em que se encontra.
Para o periodo referido não disponho de dados,  a estação que eu sigo só iniciou os seus registos a partir de Fevereiro do ano passado.

Para outras regiões os valores de ontem podem ser perfeitamente igualados ou batidos ainda este ano, mas para a zona em que me encontro é um valor de temperatura máxima notável, com enorme potencial de figurar como o dia mais frio de 2022, mas quem sabe... a meteorologia tem o condão de nos surpreender.


----------



## Mammatus (6 Abr 2022 às 16:44)

Boa tarde,

Hoje é a completa antítese em relação a ontem. Um dia primaveril, com sol forte e bastante ameno.

19ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Abr 2022 às 19:11)

N_Fig disse:


> Nada comparado com o fim de março/começo de abril de 2020, em que apanhei máximas abaixo de 10 ºC na Figueira! Mas para abril foi um dia frescote, não há como o negar, este mês começou frio, veremos se será águas mil


Por essa altura já tinha estação meteorológica e, apesar de mais a norte as temperaturas máximas terem sido gélidas (inclusive chegou a nevar a cotas baixas no Interior, e até há um tópico sobre os registos da neve no fórum), por aqui a temperatura máxima não foi assim tão baixa. De facto, março desse ano acabou com uma temperatura máxima acima do normal e abril perto do normal, coisa que não aconteceu com março deste ano (que foi frio). __

Quanto ao dia de hoje, começou fresco mas rapidamente se tornou um dia de primavera. Ao contrário de ontem, está bem ameno hoje, com menos vento, céu limpo e temperaturas mais dignas para esta altura do ano.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Abr 2022 às 19:20)

Bem para NW está bem negro, mas nada no radar.

Mínima de 4,7ºC


----------



## joralentejano (6 Abr 2022 às 19:36)

Boas,
Em Leiria houve sol pela manhã, mas ao longo da tarde foi ficando mais nublado. Agora está totalmente nublado, bem escuro para alguns quadrantes até e de vez em quando sentem-se uns borrifos. 
Nada de especial, é o típico tempo que faz no Litoral Oeste.  Pelas atuais previsões, já não se deve ver o sol nos próximos dias.


----------



## RStorm (6 Abr 2022 às 19:46)

Boa Tarde 

Desculpem a minha ausência  

Abril segue com tempo geralmente soalheiro e fresco/ameno, com exceção de ontem em que esteve bastante desagradável devido ao frio e com alguma chuva fraca. 
As noites tem sido algo frias, acredito em valores na ordem dos 5/6ºC. 
O vento tem alternado entre o quadrante norte e leste, soprando sempre com maior intensidade durante as tardes. 

Março despediu-se com aguaceiros fracos, que ainda molharam o chão durante a madrugada. Como estou sem estação, não sei qual o acumulado por estas bandas, mas posso dizer que foi um mês muito bom, tendo em conta os anteriores 

Notou-se uma explosão de verde nos campos e a fauna ganhou vida. A terra apresenta alguma humidade na superfície, mas esta diminui consideravelmente de dia para dia com o aumento da evapotranspiração. É preciso muito mais chuva e resta-nos colocar a esperança neste abril, que promete ser um mês variável como é habitual


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2022 às 22:31)

Dia completamente diferente hoje, mínima 8,6ºC e máxima de 20ºC 
Agora estão 13,7ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Abr 2022 às 23:44)

Entretanto, depois de um dia calmo, o céu tornou-se nublado e voltou o vento, um claro sinal de mudança. Nos próximos dias teremos uma corrente de oeste, associada a um rio atmosférico que deverá afetar o Norte de Portugal, seguida de uma depressão que afetará o tempo no fim-de-semana. Por aqui não devo acumular nada durante o rio atmosférico (somente a partir de domingo, com a frente prevista) , no entanto o tempo estará algo doentio, com céu muito nublado e pouca atividade - o que vale, e isso é positivo, é que a temperatura deverá aumentar e aproximar-se de valores mais normais para a época (incluindo as mínimas). De facto, com a entrada da massa de ar húmida, a temperatura mínima de amanhã deverá ser registada perto da meia-noite. 

As várias estações à volta seguem com uma temperatura a rondar os 10 a 11ºC.


----------



## Mammatus (7 Abr 2022 às 00:23)

Boa noite,

Poente de cara fechada com a chegada de nebulosidade proveniente de NW, a contrastar com o aprazível dia de sol que tivemos até então.

Extremos: *20.2°C* / *9.5°C*

Sigo com 13.5°C, vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Aine (7 Abr 2022 às 09:23)

Bom dia,

dia cinzento hoje. Ontem dia esteve agradável, a meio da tarde é que o vento voltou.


----------



## Geopower (7 Abr 2022 às 09:26)

Bom dia. 
Início de manhã com céu encoberto. Vento fraco de oeste.
Panorâmica a W/SW a partir do Cais do Sodré:


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2022 às 18:36)

Boas
Mínima 14,2ºC e máxima de 18,3ºC num dia de sol e algumas nuvens. 
 A ver se segunda e Terça chove algo de jeito e já agora com trovoadas, Domingo é aproveitar e ir a praia.


----------



## Geopower (8 Abr 2022 às 19:43)

Final de tarde de céu nublado com abertas.
Vento fraco de oeste.
Panorâmica a NE-E a partir do estuário do Tejo:


----------



## DaniFR (8 Abr 2022 às 20:37)

Chove bem agora em Coimbra.


----------



## RStorm (8 Abr 2022 às 20:54)

Boa noite 

Ontem e hoje foram dias geralmente nublados e cinzentos. 
Alguns aguaceiros dispersos, mas muito pouco frequentes. 
O vento rodou para SW e soprou com alguma intensidade durante a tarde. 

Vamos lá ver o que aí vem


----------



## jamestorm (8 Abr 2022 às 21:38)

Passei agora a A8 entar no Bombarral e chove bem!


----------



## StormRic (8 Abr 2022 às 22:02)

Frente a estagnar o movimento que tinha para Sul e a enfraquecer segmentando-se.
A componente oeste é agora preponderante.
Não sei se chegará a Lisboa.














Hoje a tarde foi mais morna e húmida, com vento predominando de Oeste, moderado.
Máximas de 18,1ºC e 17,7ºC, na Escola e em Meteo Santa Iria, respectivamente.

Ontem o céu estava muito nublado com predominância de Estratocumulus:

SE 17:46:29 utc






Hoje além daquelas nuvens também houve Cumulus mediocris e algumas nuvens médias.

NE 17:09:23 utc


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Abr 2022 às 01:09)

Boa noite,
Depois de um dia de céu nublado, com boas abertas durante a tarde e tempo calmo na maioria do dia (e com uma temperatura bem amena e primaveril), a noite segue com o céu totalmente limpo por aqui e uma temperatura a rondar os 15ºC em estações em redor. De facto nem parece que está a chover a apenas 100 km a norte de casa! Surreal. 
O vento aumentou na última hora, mas continua fraco. 


StormRic disse:


> Não sei se chegará a Lisboa.


Pelo que vi nos modelos não chegará quase nada (ou mesmo nada) a Lisboa. Aquilo que chegar à capital será neste sábado à tarde, e nem sequer será a frente da ex-tempestade Diego (a de ontem) mas sim a frente da ex-tempestade Evelyn, que ontem afetou os Açores - e será muito pouca coisa. Chuva mais a sério e com maior abrangência territorial somente a partir de segunda!


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2022 às 06:01)

Não se vendo no radar, tem estado um chuvisco fino aqui na zona alta da Póvoa de Santa Iria. Ainda não acumula, só humedece o chão.
Em Santa Iria regista 0,1 mm.
14,4ºC e 15,3ºC, respectivamente, neste momento. A frente não passa daqui, Lisboa mantém-se em sector quente.


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2022 às 09:42)

Boas
Mínima de 14,6ºC
Agora muita palha e 16,3ºC


----------



## AnDré (9 Abr 2022 às 10:04)

Em Caneças chuvisca desde as 3h da manhã. 
1,4mm acumulados, distribuídos uniformemente por 0,2mm em cada hora.


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2022 às 10:42)

Sol a aparecer e 17,3ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Abr 2022 às 11:03)

Bom dia

A manhã segue com céu muito nublado, e húmida, pois caiu uns aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (9 Abr 2022 às 11:18)

Cairam cerca de 28 mm na estação do Aeródromo de Coimbra desde as 17 horas de ontem, excelente!


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2022 às 13:02)

Vai intercalando sol tímido e muita nebulosidade o dia de hoje, estão 17,3ºC e vento fraco


----------



## AnDré (9 Abr 2022 às 13:06)

Em Caneças 13,7C, vento em geral fraco de sudoeste e chuviscos.

2,2mm acumulados.


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2022 às 15:06)

Continuou o chuvisco e a persistência já rendeu *2,3 mm* na Escola e* 1,8 mm* em Meteo Santa iria. Pequena rega nas hortas e ajuda às plantas silvestres.
Os acumulados pelas estações WU distribuem-se irregularmente, desde 0,0 mm até valores próximos de 5mm, na região Oeste. O factor orográfico parece condicionar a precipitação, produzindo acumulados maiores nas zonas altas e encostas do lado oposto ao vento.
De Peniche/Santarém para norte os acumulados são mais substanciais, superam os 10 mm em muitas estações e até próximos dos 20 mm.

Temperatura mínima de* 14,4ºC* e neste momento acabou de passar pela máxima provisória de *17,0ºC*, na Escola.
Entre as 6h e as 13h a HR esteve acima dos *80%*. Desceu agora para 70%.

Tecto dos Nimbostratus acima dos 400m.
Eólicas viradas ao quadrante Sudoeste.

ONO 13:28:38





ONO 13:28:05






O radar nada mostra de especial, apenas uma dispersão de ecos fracos, em movimento Oeste-Leste numa linha quase estagnada em latitude:


----------



## RStorm (9 Abr 2022 às 16:42)

Boa tarde 

O dia segue nublado, com abertas desde o final da manhã. 
Chuviscos durante a manhã, mas nada de revelante. 
O vento sopra moderado de W.


----------



## miguel (9 Abr 2022 às 19:52)

Nada de chuva como seria de esperar, máxima 18,1ºC sempre com vento fraco ou nulo
 Amanhã será um bonito dia de Primavera antes de alguma chuva e trovoadas 2º e 3ºf.


----------



## jamestorm (9 Abr 2022 às 20:39)

*5.25 mm* (Netatmo) aqui por Alenquer! Nada mau...  
Esteve uma bonita tarde de chuvisco /chuva...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Abr 2022 às 23:36)

Boa noite,
Não deixa de ser interessante que, enquanto noutros lugares, não muito longe daqui, esteve a chuviscar e até houve acumulados, por aqui não só não caiu nada (pouca uva, de facto) como até houve grandes abertas ao longo do dia, sendo que ao final da tarde o céu encontrava-se praticamente limpo.   
Entretanto a noite segue sem vento e até com alguma inversão térmica, pela primeira vez desde há umas semanas. As estações em redor registam entre 11 e 13ºC neste momento. 

Que venha a chuva prevista para a próxima semana - é sempre bem vinda, e já temos algumas saudades dela por aqui!


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Abr 2022 às 23:49)

Boa noite.
Dia muito húmido por Sintra. Sempre a chuviscar/chover fraco, principalmente nas partes mais densas da floresta. Ficam algumas fotos da praxe:


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2022 às 03:59)

Acumulados de ontem dia 9, na RLC: Coimbra foi a zona mais chuvosa.


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2022 às 09:17)

Boas
Mínima 11,4ºC e agora 12,0ºC com um nevoeiro denso e vento nulo


----------



## Pisfip (10 Abr 2022 às 09:50)

Bom dia e bom domingo a todos, 
O periodo de chuva que se iniciou na sexta-feira à noite e que terminou hoje já de madrugada rendeu quase 23mm por aqui. Nada mau! 
Estão 18 graus e o sol vai conseguindo espreitar entre as nuvens. 
Resta-nos aguardar pelos acumulados da Evelyn!


----------



## fernandinand (10 Abr 2022 às 10:17)

Bom dia. Por aqui o vento começou a picar há ~2h e tem gradualmente subido a sua intensidade...prevê-se um Domingo ventoso por aqui.


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2022 às 10:50)

O nevoeiro levantou e o céu já está azul com temperatura a subir de forma acentuada, estão 15,0ºC agora com vento nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2022 às 12:45)

Bastante vento no vale do Jamor.

Fazer a linha de Sintra: céu completamente coberto de Queluz para SW, chegar ao Oriente com céu praticamente limpo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Abr 2022 às 15:23)

Boa tarde, 
Hoje o dia segue com céu limpo, ao contrário do dia anterior. Está um tempo ameno, não obstante com uma sensação térmica fresquinha devido ao vento de sudoeste, que se tem tornado mais intenso à medida que avança o dia - de facto, às 8 da manhã praticamente não havia vento, e agora estão a ocorrer rajadas de 30 km/h. A razão pela qual o vento está a aumentar bastante está relacionada com a aproximação da tempestade Evelyn ao território continental, que trará chuvas já antes da meia-noite de amanhã (de facto, já se vai vendo alguma nebulosidade a oeste, que é provada pelas imagens de satélite). A pressão atmosférica tem vindo a descer a grande velocidade - ontem à meia-noite era de 1023,4 hPa, hoje à meia-noite era de 1017,9 hPa, e agora já vai nos 1009,5 hPa. 

As estações em redor registam, neste momento, uma temperatura entre 17 e 18ºC, que deve ser a temperatura atual por aqui.


----------



## A ver se chove (10 Abr 2022 às 17:09)

Parece ser geral pelo continente europeu, muito sol e vento. No Nowtricity estão os países todos com percentagem elevada de renováveis, solar e eólica


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Abr 2022 às 18:02)

Entretanto já começou a entrar alguma nebulosidade elevada. O vento aumentou também de intensidade, com rajadas de 40 km/h neste momento.


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2022 às 18:47)

Dia ameno mas com vento moderado, a rajada máxima foi de 40km/h
Máxima do dia 19,9ºC
Agora a chegar nuvens vindas do mar e temperatura de 16,9ºC


----------



## RStorm (10 Abr 2022 às 19:40)

Boa tarde 

Dia autêntico de primavera, com céu pouco nublado e temperatura bastante agradável.
Começou com nevoeiro no início da manhã e aumentou de nebulosidade ao longo da tarde. 
Muito vento de SW, em especial a partir da tarde, por vezes com intensidade. 

Vamos lá ver o que nos reserva as próximas horas


----------



## jamestorm (10 Abr 2022 às 23:05)

Ja aparecem no radar algumas linhas da frente a chegar ao continente...


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2022 às 23:06)

Últimas das raras Descargas Eléctricas Atmosféricas (DEA) ocorreram há mais de 50 minutos em células da zona pós-frontal, ainda afastada do litoral oeste cerca de 350/400 Km.











Primeiros ecos, fracos, da precipitação pré-frontal estão a chegar aos Cabos Carvoeiro e da Roca:

*



*

É no Cabo Carvoeiro e localidades mais perto da costa ou com maior altitude que o vento se faz sentir mais intenso, de Sul:


----------



## jamestorm (10 Abr 2022 às 23:44)

vento ja bastante forte por aqui...


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2022 às 23:50)

Fotos de hoje ao fim da tarde, com as primeiras nuvens altas e baixas relacionadas com a frente.



Spoiler: Fotos em Lisboa, Sacavém, Santa Iria de Azóia e Póvoa de Santa iria


----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2022 às 23:58)

Terá começado a chover, em todo o litoral de Peniche a Cascais:


----------



## Garcia (11 Abr 2022 às 00:24)

Boa noite..

Confirmo.. Arredores da Lourinhã com chuva já a molhar bem..

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Abr 2022 às 00:27)

As fotos deste domingo, dia 10.

Pela hora de almoço já nublado por Queluz, a SW como disse praticamente tapado. Primavera em força no vale do Jamor, já precisa de uma boa manuntenção o eixo verde e azul. Alguns arbustos são mesmo até maiores que eu. Mas um bom lembrente que, mesmo em meio muito urbano, é possível uma biodiversidade incrível de plantas e pássaros.






E para leste de Lisboa nem um pincel se quer, aliás, dos melhores dias de visibilidade que me lembro de apanhar. Dava para ver a margem sul com grande detalhe (claro que a olho nu).






Claro, muitos cabelos a voar o dia todo (e até queimaduras solares para os mais turistas, vento engana o UV alto)


----------



## jamestorm (11 Abr 2022 às 00:31)

já vai pingando por aqui...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Abr 2022 às 01:10)

Por aqui também já começou a chover. Sigo com 1,8 mm e vento moderado a forte. 
Que comece o evento!


----------



## StormRic (11 Abr 2022 às 01:19)

Frente progride lentamente para Leste, mas longitudinalmente as células movimentam-se rapidamente de SSO para NNE/N.







Até às 23:00 utc os acumulados eram estes no litoral Oeste:





Aparentemente na costa o vento já rodou para o quadrante SO.





Aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria começou a chuva fraca há meia hora, acumulou 0,5 mm na Escola e 0,4 mm em Meteo Santa iria.


----------



## StormRic (11 Abr 2022 às 02:07)

Cerca de  duas horas depois de ter começado a chover na costa entre Peniche e Cascais, a frente terminou a sua passagem e as estações nessa zona mostram acumulados até 5 mm.
O vento rodou temporariamente para Sudoeste mas voltou a Sul, na preparação para um pós-frontal mais activo.
















Nota-se também que a pressão atmosférica depois de ter interrompido a descida e estabilizado, ou subindo até ligeiramente, retoma agora a descida.Tudo sinais indicadores da actividade que se espera.


----------



## StormRic (11 Abr 2022 às 03:59)

Os acumulados de ontem dia 10 incluem o início da passagem da frente:






Continuados com os valores da 1:00 e das 2:00 de hoje, e ainda para as zonas mais interiores ou a norte da RLC irão ser pelos registados às 3:00.






A EMA de Oeiras, entre outras, mostra a retoma da circulação de Sul com ligeira descida da pressão:





Numa célula a 200 Km a Oeste da Figueira da Foz foi detectada trovoada, cerca das 3h16 (hora legal):


----------



## Geopower (11 Abr 2022 às 09:34)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento moderado de SW.
Panorâmica a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril a W:





a SE:


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2022 às 09:40)

Boas
Não esperava tanto da frente mas ainda acumulou 8,8mm, apesar de não ter visto nem um pingo ainda. 
Estão 14,7ºC espero o melhor do pós frontal aqui a partir do fim da tarde e noite.


----------



## Rapido (11 Abr 2022 às 10:34)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> Não esperava tanto da frente mas ainda acumulou 8,8mm, apesar de não ter visto nem um pingo ainda.
> Estão 14,7ºC espero o melhor do pós frontal aqui a partir do fim da tarde e noite.


De madrugada, não sei precisar as horas, choveu bem aqui na cidade, acordei com o barulho da chuva.


----------



## david 6 (11 Abr 2022 às 10:37)

que bela chuvada


----------



## Thomar (11 Abr 2022 às 10:57)

Bom dia. Chove moderado a forte por aqui.


----------



## fernandinand (11 Abr 2022 às 10:59)

Bom dia. Chuva moderada pelo Alvorge...os acumulados semanais estão a ficar interessantes.


----------



## Rapido (11 Abr 2022 às 11:04)

Aguaceiro torrencial em Setúbal agora mesmo.


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2022 às 11:14)

Passou uma bela linha de chuva forte aqui agora, acumulados hoje 12,4mm 
12,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (11 Abr 2022 às 11:17)

Em Caneças passou um aguaceiro torrencial às 8h55, com o rain rate a bater nos 123,8mm/h.

O acumulado hoje vai em 7,8mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Abr 2022 às 11:17)

Bom dia,
Depois da frente de madrugada, a manhã segue com aguaceiros e muito vento. O acumulado atual está nos 4,6 mm.


----------



## Thomar (11 Abr 2022 às 11:28)

Aquele aguaceiro rendeu aqui na zona cerca de* 3mm* e os acumulados vão nos *10mm*.
A temperatura caiu *+3ºC* com o aguaceiro, agora cerca de *+13ºC.*


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (11 Abr 2022 às 12:12)

Aguaceiro forte agora em Coimbra.


----------



## david 6 (11 Abr 2022 às 12:23)

por aqui a chuva parou agora, sigo com *14.4mm*


----------



## Aine (11 Abr 2022 às 12:52)

Boa tarde,

em Sintra, já choveu de manhã, mas neste momento, está sol e com algmas nuvens.


----------



## meko60 (11 Abr 2022 às 13:41)

Boa tarde.
Por Almada velha o acumulado está nos 4,8mm, nada de especial para um aviso amarelo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Abr 2022 às 14:11)

meko60 disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Por Almada velha o acumulado está nos 4,8mm, nada de especial para um aviso amarelo


Calma que o melhor (o pós-frontal) ainda pode vir aí!   

Depois da minha última mensagem, não voltou a chover mais e o céu até ficou totalmente limpo, no entanto o vento aumentou de intensidade e está bem forte neste momento. 

Para já ainda sigo com os mesmos 4,6 mm da manhã, e assim deverá ser o acumulado diário pelo menos até ao anoitecer. Já se vê a pós-frontal nas imagens de satélite, e não tem mau aspeto!


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Abr 2022 às 14:16)

meko60 disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Por Almada velha o acumulado está nos 4,8mm, nada de especial para um aviso amarelo


Como certamente compreenderás, o critério para aviso amarelo não se cumprirá em todos os pontos do distrito, e poderá inclusive nem se cumprir em nenhum local do distrito. No entanto, havendo o risco de cair 10 mm ou mais em 1 hora, ele terá de ser emitido, mesmo que não venha a ocorrer, numa óptica preventiva ao invés de reactiva. E, com esta sinóptica, um vale depressionário a cruzar o território, com instabilidade associada, o risco de tais valores serem alcançados é real, pelo que o aviso é justificado. 

Emitir avisos é sempre muito fácil, à posteriori. Mas neste caso, o evento ainda nem terminou...


----------



## StormRic (11 Abr 2022 às 14:57)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> Não esperava tanto da frente mas ainda acumulou 8,8mm, apesar de não ter visto nem um pingo ainda.
> Estão 14,7ºC espero o melhor do pós frontal aqui a partir do fim da tarde e noite.



Afinal a superfície frontal fria não tinha passado, e só acabou mesmo de passar esta manhã? Situação interessante:











Serão aquelas as células da massa de ar frio pós-frontal que trarão aguaceiros com mais instabilidade:






Esta manhã houve curtas trovoadas isoladas, pelas 8:30 utc perto de Rio Maior e cerca das 9:50 na costa entre Vieira de Leiria e Figueira da Foz.
Os acumulados estão por enquanto mal distribuídos, havendo locais onde "saíu a sorte grande" e outros que esperam pela continuação do evento.

Fonte Boa (Santarém) tem recebido precipitação de uma forma curiosamente bastante regular, acumulou mais de 10 mm:





Coruche só começou a acumular depois das 5:00 e os aguaceiros em dois períodos produziram quase 7 mm:





A zona mais a norte da RLC, Coimbra, teve mais chuva já a meio da manhã:





Mais acumulados e registos horários no spoiler. As estações costeiras, em particular a Figueira da Foz, apresentam a maior separação entre os dois períodos de precipitação.


Spoiler: Acumulados da 0:00 às 9:00 e registos por estação


----------



## jamestorm (11 Abr 2022 às 15:37)

Evento muito fraquinho aqui por Alenquer, ate agora. Apenas *3.94mm. *Pouco choveu.
Esperava algo mais expressivo em termos de precipitação.


----------



## StormRic (11 Abr 2022 às 15:49)

jamestorm disse:


> Evento muito fraquinho aqui por Alenquer, ate agora. Apenas *3.94mm. *Pouco choveu.
> Esperava algo mais expressivo em termos de precipitação.



Nas próximas duas a três horas nada se espera de novas células vindas do oceano, mas podem formar-se algumas isoladas.





Virá mais para a noite.

Póvoa de Santa Iria (Escola) e Meteo Santa Iria com *1,5 mm e 1,9 mm*, respectivamente.  Incrível o "corredor" que passou por aqui.

Acumulados de hoje até às 15h28 (legal) nas estações WU da RLC: é observando os valores nesta rede que nos apercebemos da irregularidade espacial (e no tempo)dos acumulados desta frente.


Spoiler: Acumulados estações WU


----------



## hurricane (11 Abr 2022 às 16:32)

Na zona Oeste parece-me que foi um fiasco. As estacoes de Alcobaca e Leiria acumularam pouquissimo.


----------



## RStorm (11 Abr 2022 às 17:28)

Boa tarde 

Madrugada e manhã bem regadas com aguaceiros fracos a moderados 
De resto, o dia segue com boas abertas e vento em geral moderado de SW. 

Cá espero pelo fim do dia/noite, que parece que é quando vem a parte melhor


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Abr 2022 às 18:20)

Boa tarde.
O destaque para o dia de hoje vai para o vento forte, principalmente durante a manhã. De resto, tudo bastante calmo. Os modelos dão alguma chuva para logo mas as imagens de satélite não parecem prometer muito. Vamos ver.


----------



## StormRic (11 Abr 2022 às 18:34)

RStorm disse:


> Cá espero pelo fim do dia/noite, que parece que é quando vem a parte melhor





TiagoLC disse:


> Boa tarde.
> O destaque para o dia de hoje vai para o vento forte, principalmente durante a manhã. De resto, tudo bastante calmo. Os modelos dão alguma chuva para logo mas as imagens de satélite não parecem prometer muito. Vamos ver.



A instabilidade está a diminuir, as células que se aproximam serão mais isoladas e parecem menores também.






Mas as que chegam a terra ganham novo impulso, como é o caso daquelas pequenas células em Cascais/Sintra











A actividade eléctrica desapareceu sobre o oceano, desde há mais de cinco horas.


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2022 às 18:46)

Máxima de hoje 17,6ºC e mínima de 12,6ºC...rajada máxima 48km/h e igualou o máximo do Ano (miséria) 
Acumulados hoje 12,8mm, foi bom mas este pós frontal esta a desiludir muito, se bem que o GFS carrega mais agora para a noite a ver vamos. 
Estão 15,6ºC agora


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Abr 2022 às 18:55)

O pós-frontal parecia ter bom aspeto ao início da tarde, mas a partir de então parece que se está a esfumar ao largo da costa. Cá para mim isto cheira a um  novo fiasco, o que não seria a primeira vez também... 

Sigo com céu limpo e vento moderado neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (11 Abr 2022 às 19:12)

Efectivamente a frente só passou na RLC já de manhã, de forma que às 12:00 utc se encontrava no interior, a meio caminho da fronteira. Nesta carta está assinalada uma linha de instabilidade pré-frontal e terá sido essa que entrou na costa ainda ontem à noite:







A animação das imagens, da reflectividade do radar de Coruche, permite observar que houve primeiro uma linha relativamente bem organizada embora pouco intensa. Foi mal interpretada como sendo a frente, mas realmente até nem se prolongava pelas latitudes da região sul embora nas cartas a verdadeira frente sempre esteve definida de forma mais extensa para sul. A linha de instabilidade depois de entrar mais para o interior intensificou-se.


----------



## meko60 (11 Abr 2022 às 19:18)

Boas.
Mantenho o que disse no post anterior. O aviso amarelo no que toca a precipitação para o distrito de Setúbal, parece-me desajustado. Mantenho os 4,8mm de acumulado e a tarde até ficou soalheira e duvido que até às 24h a situação se altere para que o dito aviso se justifique.


----------



## StormRic (11 Abr 2022 às 19:26)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> O pós-frontal parecia ter bom aspeto ao início da tarde, mas a partir de então parece que se está a esfumar ao largo da costa.



Está mesmo, pelo menos estas primeiras células tornaram-se cada vez mais escassas e isoladas. Há uma linha que está prestes a entrar pelo litoral oeste:






Mas mesmo nessa as células estão a perder força, os ecos de radar são quase residuais, excepto ao largo da costa ocidental da Região Sul. Talvez tenham mais sorte pelo Alentejo e Algarve.


----------



## Geopower (11 Abr 2022 às 19:42)

Final de tarde sem chuva. Céu nublado com abertas.
Potencial aguaceiro   a SW a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## StormRic (11 Abr 2022 às 19:49)

meko60 disse:


> O aviso amarelo no que toca a precipitação para o distrito de Setúbal, parece-me desajustado. Mantenho os 4,8mm de acumulado e a tarde até ficou soalheira e duvido que até às 24h a situação se altere para que o dito aviso se justifique.



O distrito de Setúbal inclui os concelhos de Alcácer do Sal, Grândola, Sines e Santiago do Cacém, além do próprio concelho:










Há várias estações com acumulados superiores a 10 mm e até à volta dos 20 mm. O regime de aguaceiros previsto poderia dar, e deu, acumulados pontuais que justificavam o aviso amarelo. Infelizmente ainda não há avisos por concelho. Almada foi, efectivamente, um dos concelhos com estações de acumulados menores, inferiores a 5 mm, mas os avisos têm de ser dados por distrito e visar as situações que embora locais atinjam os critérios do aviso.


----------



## StormRic (11 Abr 2022 às 19:56)

Geopower disse:


> Final de tarde sem chuva. Céu nublado com abertas.
> Potencial aguaceiro   a SW a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:



 Boa foto! Tirada da ponte 25 de Abril para esta célula quase sobre a Trafaria, certo?


----------



## meko60 (11 Abr 2022 às 20:00)

StormRic disse:


> O distrito de Setúbal inclui os concelhos de Alcácer do Sal, Grândola, Sines e Santiago do Cacém, além do próprio concelho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim eu sei que o distrito de Setúbal tem mais concelhos além de Almada e que pontualmente tenha havido acumulados de 10mm ou mais e continuo a achar que não se justificava, mas atendendo a que os avisos são tão abrangentes lá tiveram que o colocar.


----------



## Thomar (11 Abr 2022 às 20:58)

Volta a chover por aqui, aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## Geopower (11 Abr 2022 às 21:31)

StormRic disse:


> Boa foto! Tirada da ponte 25 de Abril para esta célula quase sobre a Trafaria, certo?


Exato. Foto capturada às 19:33h.


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Abr 2022 às 21:32)

meko60 disse:


> Sim eu sei que o distrito de Setúbal tem mais concelhos além de Almada e que pontualmente tenha havido acumulados de 10mm ou mais e continuo a achar que não se justificava, mas atendendo a que os avisos são tão abrangentes lá tiveram que o colocar.



Mesmo que houvesse avisos por concelho, seria praticamente impossível acertar onde iriam haver os maiores acumulados, especialmente numa situação de aguaceiros e instabilidade. Para já, no geral, é verdade que a actividade no litoral tem sido inferior ao esperado. Mas na meteorologia ninguém é mágico ou adivinho, e os meteorologistas têm esta responsabilidade de avisar para a POSSIBILIDADE de ocorrência de um determinado fenómeno. Cair 10 mm em uma hora (critério para aviso AMARELO) era uma possibilidade em qualquer parte do país, na verdade, perante a situação sinóptica prevista, corroborado pelos modelos, globais ou de mesoescala. Os avisos têm uma função preventiva, e reforço que teve lógica o seu lançamento, mesmo não se verificando depois em muitos locais.

Além do mais, é apenas um aviso amarelo. Não estamos a falar de uma aviso laranja ou vermelho. Aí sim, é necessário ter mais confiança que esse determinado fenómeno pode efectivamente ocorrer, apesar de na meteorologia sabermos muito bem da incerteza associada e dos desafios que tomar decisões acarreta.


----------



## meteo (11 Abr 2022 às 21:52)

meko60 disse:


> Boas.
> Mantenho o que disse no post anterior. O aviso amarelo no que toca a precipitação para o distrito de Setúbal, parece-me desajustado. Mantenho os 4,8mm de acumulado e a tarde até ficou soalheira e duvido que até às 24h a situação se altere para que o dito aviso se justifique.


Estás a basear-te no que caiu aí para referir que o aviso não se justifica?


----------



## StormRic (11 Abr 2022 às 21:54)

Algumas pequenas células recentes com boas descargas pontuais, quem as apanhou ficou contente (ou não... )

Esta linha continha algumas dessas células:





Sobre Carrasqueira (Santana-Sesimbra) e continuando para NE/ENE:





Quinta da Marinha (Cascais) e Sintra em cheio:





Azóia (Cabo da Roca):


----------



## meko60 (11 Abr 2022 às 22:16)

meteo disse:


> Estás a basear-te no que caiu aí para referir que o aviso não se justifica?


Além do que caiu aqui em Almada, e também no que caiu na maioria do distrito.


----------



## Geopower (11 Abr 2022 às 22:58)

Aguaceiro moderado e curto em Lisboa.


----------



## Thomar (11 Abr 2022 às 22:58)

Cai mais um aguaceiro, muito, mas mesmo muito fraquinho.

Edit: parece que já acabou...


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Abr 2022 às 23:03)

Que chuvada!  Já não via algo assim há meses!


----------



## Thomar (11 Abr 2022 às 23:07)

TiagoLC disse:


> Que chuvada!  Já não via algo assim há meses!


As imagens de radar disponíveis não mostram nada de especial por aí (ecos verdes), mas como não são em tempo real...


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Abr 2022 às 23:09)

Thomar disse:


> As imagens de radar disponíveis não mostram nada de especial por aí (ecos verdes), mas como não são em tempo real...


Mais 5 minutos e deve mostrar. Foi um aguaceiro muito forte mas muito rápido. Tudo calmo agora.


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2022 às 23:44)

Aguaceiros bem fortes na ultima hora, acumulados hoje 15,6mm 
Em trovoada é que fiasco até ver..
12,6ºC


----------



## N_Fig (11 Abr 2022 às 23:55)

Boa chuvada agora, ouviu-se mesmo com os fones nos ouvidos, ecos amarelos


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2022 às 00:00)

O dia acabou com 16,4mm nada mau e acima do previsto.
 A ver o que rende até de manhã altura que termina este evento por aqui.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Abr 2022 às 00:22)

Depois de várias horas sem chover de forma relevante, cai finalmente um aguaceiro forte, resultante do pós-frontal.


----------



## Mammatus (12 Abr 2022 às 00:25)

Boa noite,

O belo aguaceiro que ocorreu há pouco (rain rate max *21.01 mm/h*) quebrou a monotonia de um dia que se esperava ter alguma animação, sobretudo mais para o meio/fim da tarde.
A manhã foi caracterizada por condições algo revoltas, na sequência da passagem da frente, mais pelo vento do que propriamente pela precipitação. Por seu turno, a tarde ficou marcada por tempo benigno, com longos períodos de abertas, e praticamente seca.

Extremos: *18.4ºC* / *13.0ºC*
Acumulado: *9.09 mm*

Imagem de radar no período da passagem do referido aguaceiro, não aparenta mostrar nada de especial.... 







... mas 






Sigo com 13.4ºC, vento fraco do quadrante sul.

Aproximam-se mais aguaceiros, a ver se anima um pouco isto.


----------



## Tufao André (12 Abr 2022 às 00:36)

Dia bastante instável, com aguaceiros fracos a moderados, mais fortes durante a madrugada e manhã. 
Pelas 23h voltou a chover bem forte, mas passou rápido... *9,6 mm *rendeu o dia!

Agora volta a chover novamente moderado e céu encoberto.

O vento todo o dia moderado a forte, com rajadas intensas, de SW


----------



## Mammatus (12 Abr 2022 às 00:44)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Depois de várias horas sem chover de forma relevante, cai finalmente um aguaceiro forte, resultante do pós-frontal.



A passar aqui neste momento


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2022 às 00:57)

ontem acabou por não chover mais, acumulado foi de *14.4mm*

agora já caiu um aguaceiro tenho 0.4mm


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2022 às 01:59)

Boa cadência e distribuição, embora as áreas abrangidas pelos ecos mais fortes (amarelos) sejam reduzidas.
Movimento de OSO.











Aqui na zona da Póvoa e Santa Iria... 0,3 mm e 0,0 mm 
Ontem 1,5 mm e 1,9 mm.
O mês segue com 4,3 mm e 7,1 mm. Abril, águas mil(imétricas).

Mas a estação de Vialonga teve 5,6 mm ontem, 0,3 mm agora, e o mês ali segue com 7,1 mm também.
Estacal (Santa iria) hoje idem, 0,3 mm, 2,8 mm ontem, mês 3,1 mm... 

*off-topic*:
Não admira que as ervas por aqui tenham as pontas todas amarelas, os solos estejam duros, e os malmequeres explodem em floração para salvarem a espécie. Todos os jardins e campos urbanos que a Câmara teve a ****** ideia de rapar com as cortadoras não conseguem mais florir e estão a secar. Encontram-se abelhas mortas...


----------



## squidward (12 Abr 2022 às 06:40)

Aguaceiro forte aqui na Azambuja


----------



## jamestorm (12 Abr 2022 às 08:50)

Neste evento nada de especial aqui por Alenquer - Alto Concelho> *2.27 mm ( mais 4.02 mm de ontem - netatmo).*
Choveu mais nos dias anterior a este evento.  No sábado, por exemplo, tive 5.34mm numa tarde inteira de chuvisco.
Juro que não entendo.


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2022 às 09:15)

Boas
Mínima de 11,4ºC
Acumulados desde as 00h 3,4mm o que faz 19,8mm entre ontem e hoje, muito melhor que muitos outros eventos que prometiam muito.
Esta madrugada ainda fez trovoada não muito longe daqui, mas não dei por nada 
 Penso que posso dar este evento terminado por aqui, não deve chover mais nada. 
 13,2ºC e que venha agora o calor


----------



## AnDré (12 Abr 2022 às 09:18)

Em Caneças, o acumulado hoje está nos 7,6mm.
Ontem foram 8,6mm. O mês segue com 19,0mm.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Abr 2022 às 09:27)

Nada no pos frontal por Alenquer.
 
Abril vai ser pa esquecer, estamos muito longe da media ainda que é de 67mm por aqui. 
Infelizmente vem aí o tempo quente e seco...


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2022 às 11:04)

por aqui sigo com 8mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Abr 2022 às 11:11)

Bom dia,
A madrugada e manhã foi acompanhada de aguaceiros moderados a fortes, que deixaram um acumulado de 5,1 mm. De facto, choveu mais nesta pós-frontal do que na suposta "frente" de ontem de amanhã (que só acumulou 4,6 mm). O evento segue nos 9,7 mm.  

Entretanto hoje já não devo acumular muito mais por aqui. O mês segue apenas com 10,2 mm, muito abaixo da média mensal, acima de 80 mm, e não há grandes espectativas de chuva a sério nos próximos tempos por estas bandas!  Pior ainda é o facto de as últimas saídas dos modelos terem carregado e bem no calor para o próprio fim-de-semana - temperaturas de 25°C de máxima são bem prováveis nesta quadra pascoal!


----------



## miguel (12 Abr 2022 às 11:18)

Acaba de passar mais um belo aguaceiros e o acumulado do dia saltou para os 5,6mm o que faz o total do evento ir para os 22.0mm  Abril vai com 24,8mm..
13,5ºC


----------



## Aine (12 Abr 2022 às 11:24)

Bom dia,

por Cascais, madrugada com chuva. 
Em Sintra, neste momento, existem nuvens, sol e algum vento...


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Abr 2022 às 11:34)

Nova voltinha de ontem, pela marginal, com risco de apanhar alguma chuva/aguaceiros, algum vento e ainda apanhei um pequeno aguaceiro pelo caminho, temperatura relativamente fresca,

as imagens retratam um pouco entre o tempo e o mar que também estava um pouco agreste, 

no regresso ao carro e a casa começou a chover um pouco mais até chegar a casa,

























































por enquanto um misto de céu mais ou menos encoberto, uma mínima de 10.9º, neste momento com 15,1º e 73% Hr.


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2022 às 11:58)

mais um aguaceiro 

parece que há pouco ouvi um trovão ao longe  ipma tem umas descargas perto de samora correia


----------



## pmontas (12 Abr 2022 às 12:00)

Algumas imagens da leziria durante a manhã...


----------



## RStorm (12 Abr 2022 às 13:09)

Boa Tarde

Tem chovido bem desde o final do dia de ontem, com aguaceiros por vezes com intensidade  
Tive de ir a Almada hoje de manhã cedo e apanhei muita chuva pelo caminho. 
O vento tem soprado fraco de W-NW. 

Por agora, sigo com boas abertas e, pelo radar, parece que a "festa" terminou  
É uma pena não continuar e com o calor que aí se avizinha, esteve evento pouco ou nada adianta para a recarga dos solos


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2022 às 13:59)

Filme do evento.
Mais lento desde as 18h de ontem:


----------



## Mammatus (12 Abr 2022 às 14:19)

Boa tarde,

Cai um aguaceiro neste momento, mas não tarda o sol está de volta.

8.61 mm de acumulado até ao momento.


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2022 às 15:29)

Choveu quase tanto no aguaceiro das 7h da manhã de hoje como em todo o mês até ontem 
Acumulado de hoje vai em *3,8 mm* aqui na zona alta da *Póvoa de Santa iria*. Desde as 7h45 que não choveu mais.
O mês soma até ao momento *7,9 mm*. Isto é mesmo muito pouco para Abril, depois de um Março que não conseguiu repôr a normal acumulação do inverno, com apenas cerca de* 74 mm*.

*Meteo Santa Iria* acumulou hoje *4,4 mm*, mais do que no resto do mês que segue com *8,4 mm*. Março acumulou cerca de *76 mm*.

Acumulados deste pós-frontal foram melhor distribuídos. Apesar da intensidade dos aguaceiros ser por vezes forte, foram rápidos.
O *maior valor horário* foi o de Leiria, *7,4 mm* das 10h às 11h desta manhã, superado recentemente pelos *8,6 mm* de Penacova, das 14h às 15h.


Spoiler: Acumulados horários das 13h de ontem às 14h de hoje



















































































Com o vento a rodar para ONO, e os aguaceiros agora apenas no interior para norte do Entroncamento, só se espera mais das células que ainda podem vir do oceano ou alguma que se forme sobre terra.


----------



## Geopower (12 Abr 2022 às 19:33)

Final de tarde com céu pouco nublado.
Vento fraco a moderado de NW.

Panorâmica  N-NE a partir de Cacilhas:


----------



## david 6 (12 Abr 2022 às 21:10)

em principio o dia está feito, acumulado de hoje *9.2mm

23.2mm* nos 2 dias


----------



## João Pedro (12 Abr 2022 às 21:51)

david 6 disse:


> mais um aguaceiro
> 
> parece que há pouco ouvi um trovão ao longe  ipma tem umas descargas perto de samora correia


Estou por Samora e confirmo que se ouviu por aqui por volta do meio-dia, mas apenas dei por um ou dois trovões, precisamente na altura em que caiu a maior descarga — de água — do dia.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Abr 2022 às 21:56)

pmontas disse:


> Algumas imagens da leziria durante a manhã...
> 
> Ver anexo 1418
> 
> ...


Estava na rua aquando da passagem da célula que se vê na última foto e assustei-me quando olhei para ela, pois via-se ali qualquer coisa "pendurada" que parecia querer descer... estava mais gorda quando a vi


----------



## meko60 (12 Abr 2022 às 22:15)

Boa noite.
6,2mm acumulados no dia de hoje, maioritariamente entre as 00:00h e as 09:00h.


----------



## pmontas (12 Abr 2022 às 23:18)

João Pedro disse:


> Estava na rua aquando da passagem da célula que se vê na última foto e assustei-me quando olhei para ela, pois via-se ali qualquer coisa "pendurada" que parecia querer descer... estava mais gorda quando a vi


Também reparei, mas desde o ver ao tirar a foto, reduziu.

Houve outra que despertou também curiosidade, na celula sobre Samora, foi um bocadinho mais tarde, mas podia ser uma ilusão de optica devido ao meu ponto de visão e quantidade de núvens no ceu.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Abr 2022 às 00:39)

Boa noite,

Desde o meu último post, ao início da tarde, que não ocorreu mais precipitação. Com a mudança do vento para NW a instabilidade rumou para terras do interior, ao passo que aqui se assistiu a uma gradual diminuição de nebulosidade, e ao final da tarde o céu já se apresentava pouco nublado.

A madrugada e a manhã bem regadas fizeram as despesas do dia, acumulado total *8.61 mm* (*17.7 mm* nos dois dias do evento).

Extremos: *18.8ºC* / *11.9ºC *






Sigo com 14ºC, vento fraco N/NW, céu pouco nublado.

A pressão está a subir, prenúncio de tempo estável, seco, e desta vez com temperaturas mais altas, portanto o benefício líquido deste período mais húmido vai ser residual.


----------



## RStorm (13 Abr 2022 às 00:49)

Boa noite

Não choveu mais e o céu diminuiu de nebulosidade a partir da tarde.
O vento também diminuiu de intensidade até se tornar praticamente nulo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Abr 2022 às 01:29)

Boa noite,
Desde o final da manhã que deixou de chover por aqui. De facto, a tarde foi acompanhada de céu limpo e bastante vento, depois de um período de acalmia durante a manhã, com rajadas a chegarem aos 30 km/h. 
Entretanto, à medida que a pressão atmosférica sobe vertiginosamente (passando dos 1008 hPa durante a manhã passada para os 1016 hPa agora mesmo), o tempo vai acalmando. Ainda há nebulosidade, resultante de alguns aguaceiros dissipados que aparecem inclusive no radar, mas nada de especial. Acabou a chuva, pelo menos até dia 20!  

Entretanto vem aí o calor, com temperaturas que poderão chegar aos 25ºC por aqui no sábado. Para já estão entre 12 a 13ºC nas estações mais próximas.


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2022 às 05:26)

Agora que o evento Evelyn acabou, ficam umas fotos e vídeos de aspectos do céu.

*Dia 11 à tarde*, depois da frente e antes da instabilidade pós-frontal:

NE 16:20:34 parece uma corrente de Noroeste mas é de Sudoeste. Ao longe na planície a Leste ainda se via a nebulosidade associada à frente.





Norte16:20:43 não há flores onde passaram as roçadeiras...





Leste 16:28:34





ONO 18:07:28 com o fim da tarde apareceram os primeiros sinais da instabilidade pós-frontal





NO 18:33:23





OSO 19:04:16





NO 19:13:19





Time-lapse, aceleração 60x, três direcções: Sul, Norte, Nordeste




*Dia 12 à tarde*, fim da instabilidade, ainda com corrente de Oeste/OSO
SO 16:14:07





Time-lapse, aceleração 60x, direcção Sul



SO 17:02:39 A1 Sacavém





OSO 17:35:07 Lisboa, Telheiras





Oeste 18:46:43 Lisboa, Amoreiras





18:55:57 Ponte 25 de Abril, Alcântara





18:56:17 Ponte 25 de Abril





ONO 18:57:29 Ponte 25 de Abril, Serra de Sintra sob uma das últimas células com precipitação.





ONO 18:58:17






E o time-lpase do radar de Coruche do evento "Evelyn" completo.


----------



## Geopower (13 Abr 2022 às 09:39)

Bom dia. 
Início de manhã com céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento fraco de NW.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## Pisfip (13 Abr 2022 às 12:41)

Boa tarde a todos,
A passagem da Evelyn rendeu aproximadamente 20mm por aqui. 
Atualmente céu muito nublado, e já choveu de manhã num breve período de tempo - 0.3mm.
O vento está geralmente fraco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Abr 2022 às 00:41)

Boa noite, 
Ontem os céus ainda estiveram algo ameaçadores, mas não passou disso - uma "ameaça". No final não choveu nada e até esteve bastante sol, com muito boas abertas, sendo que as nuvens negras acabaram por desaparecer a partir das quatro da tarde. Também já se notou a mudança do estado do tempo, com uma temperatura bem mais elevada que em dias anteriores. Nos próximos dias a temperatura deverá aumentar bastante, e deverei chegar aos 25ºC no sábado. 

Para já estão entre 10 a 13ºC em estações vizinhas, e não corre nenhuma brisa neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2022 às 03:23)

*19,6ºC* de máxima ontem na Póvoa de Santa Iria (Escola). É uma pequena subida em relação aos dias anteriores mas sentida bem pelo sol aberto à tarde, sensação só contrariada pela volta da habitual nortada, com rajadas até 35 Km/h. As mínimas não se alteraram, à volta dos 12ºC: *11,9ºC*.

O anticiclone instala-se novamente, em crista pelo norte da península Ibérica, fazendo uma futura ponte com o anticiclone escandinavo:


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Abr 2022 às 13:45)

Boa tarde!
Belíssimo dia de primavera. *21,2°C* e céu limpo.
Aproxima-se um fim de semana quentinho. É aproveitar pois a temperatura volta a baixar na próxima semana.


----------



## Mammatus (14 Abr 2022 às 18:56)

Máxima de *24.3ºC*. 

Actuais 21.3ºC e muito sol.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Abr 2022 às 21:22)

Boa noite,
Dia de sol e já bem quente por Samora, com a máxima a chegar aos 24,6 ºC 
Ao final da tarde, no entanto, já bem mais fresco e agradável devido ao vento que se fazia, então, sentir. 
A serra de Montejunto apresentava um bonito capacete e cascata de nuvens por essa altura.
16,1 ºC agora.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Abr 2022 às 00:57)

Boa noite,
O dia de ontem foi bem diferente dos anteriores, já que foi bem quentinho e primaveril. A máxima foi claramente acima de 20ºC em toda a região, tendo uma estação próxima, no Vale de Cavala, registado 24,4ºC. Comparando com outros valores de estações em redor, claramente a máxima não deve ter andado muito longe desse registo e deve ter sido próxima a 24ºC.   
Entretanto está céu totalmente limpo e a temperatura ronda os 13 a 14ºC em estações em redor. Amanhã deverei ter uma temperatura próxima a 25ºC por aqui!


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2022 às 15:23)

Boas.
Belo dia de sol. *23,1°C *por aqui com nortada fraca a moderada. Há bocado o carro registou 26°C em Lisboa, centro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Abr 2022 às 19:31)

24,5ºC de máxima por aqui.

Bacia do Tejo potencial para os primeiros 30ºC, Alvega com 28,3ºC horários e interessante que Mação a alguns kms subiu até aos 28,6ºC.


----------



## miguel (16 Abr 2022 às 10:46)

Boas
Máxima ontem 28ºC
Mínima hoje 14,1ºC e agora estão 22,4ºC com vento nulo... hoje não deve ficar longe de tocar os 30ºC


----------



## Geopower (16 Abr 2022 às 11:40)

Bom dia. 
Dia de céu pouco nublado na costa oeste Santa Cruz. Vento moderado de norte.
Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Abr 2022 às 13:33)

Boa tarde.
Dia mais quente do ano. *26,0°C *


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Abr 2022 às 14:51)

Apostas para qual a estação da rede a passar dos 30 primeiro este ano?


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2022 às 14:51)

*30,3ºC* em *Meteo Santa Iria*. Vialonga confirma com *29,7ºC*, mas são as únicas estações aqui na margem norte do Tejo a chegarem aos 30ªC. 

Na península de Setúbal também há algumas estações com valores nos 30ºC.


----------



## StormRic (16 Abr 2022 às 14:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Apostas para qual a estação da rede a passar dos 30 primeiro este ano?



Eu aposto na que ontem esteve mais perto: Mora. 






Falando só da RLC, digo que será Tomar.


----------



## Mammatus (16 Abr 2022 às 15:39)

Boa tarde,

27°C no Afonsoeiro (Montijo), segundo o telemóvel.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2022 às 15:55)

*29,5ºC* em Alvega na última atualização. 

Na faixa costeira é quase inverno com S. Pedro de Moel a registar a temperatura mais baixa atualmente no continente: *13,9ºC *


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Abr 2022 às 16:06)

joralentejano disse:


> *29,5ºC* em Alvega na última atualização.
> 
> Na faixa costeira é quase inverno com S. Pedro de Moel a registar a temperatura mais baixa atualmente no continente: *13,9ºC *


Alvega, the supreme station.



A brincar a brincar, é a única atualmente da rede potencial para quebrar o nosso recorde de novo. Pena não se investir em redes de bacias hidrográficas, com certeza já tinha fritado o recorde de 2003...

Ilha de calor a funcionar nas Amoreiras, Lisboa, 28ºC!

De Lisboa ao Cabo da Roca com 13ºC de diferença  O normal.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Abr 2022 às 16:24)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Alvega, the supreme station.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É verdade, é uma localidade que está praticamente colada ao Tejo e abrigada, claro que se acumula bem o calor naquele local. O mesmo se pode dizer do frio, pois dentro de Alvega passam duas ribeiras e acho que a estação está instalada mesmo na parte da aldeia rodeada pelas mesmas.

Coruche, Tomar e outras estações mais para oeste também têm grande potencial, mas é quando o vento está de Leste, pois com o vento de Noroeste, a temperatura começa a subir pouco a partir de uma certa hora nessas zonas.
Pinhão, no Vale do Douro também tem potencial. Dá mesmo para perceber o forno que são os vales.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Abr 2022 às 16:27)

29,9ºC, isto é mesmo tortura Alvega 



joralentejano disse:


> Coruche, Tomar e outras estações mais para oeste também têm grande potencial, mas é quando o vento está de Leste, pois com o vento de Noroeste, a temperatura começa a subir pouco a partir de uma certa hora nessas zonas.
> Pinhão, no Vale do Douro também tem potencial. Dá mesmo para perceber o forno que são os vales.


Na minha opinião pouco científica e mais de bruxo, o Tejo Internacional tem um potencial enorme e tem zero estações. Até nas cartas de clima, é praticamente considerado um deserto no Verão.


----------



## Mammatus (16 Abr 2022 às 16:51)

A33, após o nó da Moita, sentido Montijo.

As chuvas de Março deram alguma vida aos campos, mas é bom que no decurso deste mês volte a chover.

As fotos possíveis


----------



## Thomar (16 Abr 2022 às 18:48)

Boa tarde! Por aqui a norte da Serra da Arrábida no eixo Azeitão/Palmela temperaturas máximas a variar entre os *+29ºC e os +30ºC! *


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Abr 2022 às 19:52)

Boa tarde,
Se ontem o dia já foi bem quente, com as temperaturas a rondarem os 26ºC de máxima em estações próximas, hoje a temperatura máxima aproximou-se dos 30ºC, rondando entre os 28 e os 29ºC em estações perto de casa - e a temperatura máxima teria sido maior se não fosse o vento de oeste mais intenso a partir das duas da tarde, que fez com que a temperatura estagnasse nos 26ºC durante algum tempo. Apesar de serem quase oito da noite, a temperatura atual ainda ronda os 21 a 22ºC. O tempo hoje pareceu mais algo vindo de um dia de meados de junho que de abril!  

Entretanto amanhã a temperatura já deverá descer, e na próxima semana teremos alguma chuva (não a suficiente, infelizmente, pelo que se vê nos modelos). Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## RStorm (16 Abr 2022 às 20:50)

Boa noite 

Não fosse a seca e o stress hídrico que estamos a viver, e diria que tem estado um tempo absolutamente agradável 
O tempo melhorou gradualmente na quarta-feira e deu lugar ao sol, com temperaturas na casa dos 25/26°C, com um cheirinho já a verão 
O vento tem predominado do quadrante norte e em geral fraco, especialmente a partir do final da tarde. 

Votos de uma boa Páscoa para todos


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Abr 2022 às 22:17)

Passeio pelo "rio" Jamor, em modo ribeira primaveril, completamente consumido pela vegetação já. Água bastante limpa.






Pormenor destas Oliveiras "jovens" num dos flancos. Também tudo muito florido, algumas Margaridas brancas atingem até meio-metro tal é a aptidão do vale.






Aquele shot urbano e rural que sempre se vê ao longo do rio. (Jamor do lado esquerdo caso o consigam identificar perdido no verde). Hortas bem bonitas, muitas delas são provavelmente ilegais ao longo do curso mas fazem um milagre para combater espécies invasoras que ocupam muito o solo, como as canas do reino.








Spoiler: Um pato a bronzear-se...











*25ºC* foi o que a minha estação de referência marcou como máxima, obviamente fora do vale. Os vales do Jamor e Carenque têm um potencial para subir mais, principalmente na planície de Queluz , o calor é praticamente encapsulado entre o Monte Abraão, Serra de Carnaxide e o alto dos Moinhos da Funcheira. Existem muitos edificios públicos na zona onde o IPMA podia meter o nariz (escolas, palácio de Queluz...)



Spoiler: Marcos como potenciais estações


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Abr 2022 às 23:05)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia muito quente para a altura do ano por Azeitão, máxima de 28.9°c   Soube muito bem este primeiro dia de praia  Agora esperemos que a 2° quinzena de Abril ainda traga alguma precipitação  Boa Páscoa s todos


----------



## João Pedro (16 Abr 2022 às 23:16)

Boas noites,

Calor infernal por Samora hoje; abria-se a porta e já se sentia o bafo do demo! 
Máxima de 28,3 ºC 

Ao final da tarde lá veio um ventinho fresco para amenizar as coisas  16,6 ºC agora, mas dentro de casa ainda devem estar mais de 20...
Umas fotos do passeio do dia, ao por do sol, claro! 

Primavera ao rubro; explosão de cores, formas, texturas e cheiros por todo o lado





Montejunto a querer formar capacete outra vez hoje, ainda estive a ver se aquilo desenvolvia mais, mas nada...















Boa Páscoa a todos


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Abr 2022 às 12:42)

Bom dia e boa Páscoa a todos o grupo,
Por aqui o dia de hoje começou diferente dos anteriores, com algum vento de noroeste, alguma névoa e uma temperatura claramente abaixo da de ontem - de facto, ainda não atingiu sequer os 20°C nas estações em redor de casa. 
A humidade relativa também aumentou em relação a ontem, o que demonstra também que o tempo já mudou.


----------



## Geopower (17 Abr 2022 às 16:18)

Tarde de Páscoa com céu encoberto na costa oeste e vento moderado de norte com rajadas. Boa Páscoa a todos!
Panorâmica a Norte a partir da Praia do Foz do Sizandro:





Foz do Rio Sizandro a SW:






Entretanto céu a tornar-se pouco nublado.
Panorâmica a norte a partir de Porto Barril:


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2022 às 22:33)

Máxima bem mais baixa hoje que ontem, dia que quase tocou nos 30ºC
 Máxima hoje 25,9ºC
Agora estão 16,1ºC


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2022 às 09:10)

Em Caneças, ontem a máxima foi de 18,1ºC, com vento moderado sempre presente.
No Sábado esteve um dia de verão, com a máxima a chegar aos 24,5ºC.

Hoje, o vendaval já se instalou.
Rajada de 62,1km/h há pouco. Vento médio nos 40km/h.
12,3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2022 às 10:16)

Boas,

Nortada demoniaca, rajada máxima de 116 km/h.
Foi dificil dormir.
Ao que parece foram registadas quedas de arvore na Malveira da Serra. @StormRic tu conheces bem a dinamica do vento pro cá,  elucitativo do power não é?


----------



## Aine (18 Abr 2022 às 11:34)

Bons dias, 
quando sai de Cascais, deviam ser umas 8h30, céu azul e muito, muito vento... já ontem esteve e assim se manteve.

Em Sintra encontrei dia cinzento e pouco vento.

Na sexta e sábado estiveram dias bastante quentes.


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2022 às 15:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Nortada demoniaca, rajada máxima de 116 km/h.
> Foi dificil dormir.
> Ao que parece foram registadas quedas de arvore na Malveira da Serra. @StormRic tu conheces bem a dinamica do vento pro cá,  elucitativo do power não é?



E vai piorar amanhã, segundo o Aviso do IPMA:
"*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente pouco nublado.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) de nor-noroeste, com
*rajadas até 85 km/h*.
Pequena descida de temperatura."

Repare-se que não referem sequer que seja no litoral "junto ao Cabo Raso"!














A estação de Oeiras/Vila Fria não parece estar a resistir bem ao vento, começou a registar "precipitação fantasma":

Coincide com o aumento da nortada:





O Aviso de vento forte foi actualizado hoje às 10:38utc e ainda não se teria iniciado, só a partir das 15:00utc (16h), excepto no distrito de Lisboa:


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2022 às 15:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nortada demoniaca, rajada máxima de 116 km/h.



Voltou a repetir o valor há pouco, pelas 14h44.


----------



## Aine (18 Abr 2022 às 15:52)

Em Sintra, o vento já se faz sentir e ouvir...


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2022 às 16:17)

Aine disse:


> Em Sintra, o vento já se faz sentir e ouvir...



Em que local estás, aproximadamente?

Está na hora de o vento aumentar, à situação sinóptica junta-se o normal gradiente de pressão originado pelo contraste de temperaturas entre o oceano e o interior peninsular:





Durante a madrugada o vento foi potenciado pela aproximação da superfície frontal em dissipação.

Nesta altura Oeiras/Vila Fria (IPMA) com *58 Km/h* de vento médio e em geral a linha de costa da Região Oeste com o vento mais intenso:





Há rajadas superiores a 70 Km/h num grande número de estações WU, e ainda superiores a 80 Km/h e até 90 Km/h
Alguns exemplos, encontrados ao acaso, pode haver valores maiores noutras estações.
Albarraque: 99 Km/h (valor único cerca do meio-dia e meia, quando o vento médio atingiu 73 Km/h, desde então as rajadas não superaram os 64 Km/h)
Oeiras: 88,5 Km/h
Marina de Cascais: 84,7 Km/h
Tires: 75,2Km/h (estação mal fixa, abana tanto que regista precipitação fantasma)
São Domingos de Rana: 74,0 Km/h

O GFS na saída das 06z indica que hoje esta situação de vento ainda é um "ensaio" para amanhã:


Spoiler: Off-topic: Saída 06z GFS, Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2022 às 17:29)

78,9 Km/h em Loures, Infantado. Local no fundo do vale.
Vento médio entre os 35 e os 56 Km/h.


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2022 às 17:51)

Boas
Máxima hoje bem mais agradável com 21,6ºC, nortada aqui não sinto nada, nem passou ainda dos 34km/h
17,8ºC agora com vento moderado


----------



## Pisfip (18 Abr 2022 às 18:50)

Boa tarde e boa semana a todos,
O dia começou com céu muito nublado e agora para a tarde as nuvens deram lugar ao sol. A temp. máxima foi de 17ºc.
De assinalar o vento forte e constante hoje, com registo da rajada mais alta até ao momento de 72.7km/h. Se somarmos isto aos pólens que andam no ar digamos que está um dia muito pouco agradável.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Abr 2022 às 19:00)

Boa tarde,
Nos últimos tempos tenho tido menos tempo para fazer o seguimento meteorológico, daí a menor quantidade de mensagem e por vezes a rapidez e o mau planeamento destas, que leva por vezes a respostas precipitadas. Portanto, se estão a estranhar alguma coisa no teor das minhas mensagens, não se preocupem... 

Apesar da mudança do tempo que ontem referi, a tarde ainda foi bem agradável, com o céu enevoado mas com temperaturas acima dos 20°C durante a tarde. Já hoje tem sido distinto: o dia começou como ontem, com algum vento mas nada de especial e uma noite "quentinha", com a mínima acima dos 11°C, mas ao longo das últimas horas tem-se acentuado bem a nortada. A rajada máxima foi inclusive atingida há instantes, de 42 km/h (bastante tendo em conta a zona) e a coisa ainda é fraca se compararmos com o que está previsto para amanhã. Está em vista um evento de nortada bem mais generalizado que os de verão, que quase nunca afetam muito a Península de Setúbal (a não ser que se esteja literalmente à beira-mar ou exposto ao mar), algo que não acontece há bastante tempo... Veremos!  

Outra diferença tem sido a temperatura, que tem vindo a diminuir desde que começou a aumentar o vento de norte. Atingiu valores agradáveis à hora de almoço, com uma temperatura de 20°C nas estações em redor, mas agora segue já nos 16°C e com uma sensação térmica bem reduzida.


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2022 às 19:05)

Urbanização Casal da Serra na Póvoa de Santa Iria (alt. cerca de 100m).
Vento nas esquinas com períodos de sustentado entre 60 e 70 Km/h.
Contentores de lixo não seguros andam a passear, lixo espalhado voa centenas de metros, alguns ramos pequenos partidos.
Exemplo de vento numa esquina nordeste:

15,2ºC
63%


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2022 às 19:15)

Incrível como aqui a barreira de Serras corta a Nortada toda, rajada máxima até agora aqui 39km/h
Temperatura atual 16,7ºC e vento fraco


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Abr 2022 às 19:26)

CLIMA.AML com dados! Registos a cada meia-hora. Explorem!



			https://clima.aml.pt/page/publico
		







A estação oficial mais perto de mim já não é Vila Fria, agora Amadora  Interessante que as estações de Odivelas e Lisboa estão praticamente coladas. 

Rajada de 69,2 km/h


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2022 às 19:30)

miguel disse:


> Incrível como aqui a barreira de Serras corta a Nortada toda, rajada máxima até agora aqui 39km/h
> Temperatura atual 16,7ºC e vento fraco



Precisamente, e basta uma situação alguns quilómetros para Leste para deixar de ficar na "sombra" do São Luís e de Palmela.

Marateca é disso um exemplo: nas últimas horas tem vento médio à volta dos 40 Km/h e rajadas até *56 Km/h*.
Gambia ainda tem mais: também 40 Km/h vento médio mas rajadas máximas de *72 Km/h*.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Abr 2022 às 19:30)

Boas.
Mais do mesmo, vento moderado com rajadas fortes de Norte. Há bocado levei um abanão que pensei mesmo que ia cair. 
*15,0°C*


----------



## RStorm (18 Abr 2022 às 19:34)

Boa Tarde 

Domingo de Páscoa foi um dia ainda bem ameno, mas notou-se um ligeiro aumento de nebulosidade e do vento a partir do final do dia. 

Hoje já tivemos uma diferença mais aprofundada, com descida de temperatura, céu pouco nublado por nuvens baixas e muito ventoso com vento moderado a forte de N. 

Nos próximos dias, promete refrescar ainda mais...


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2022 às 19:42)

guisilva5000 disse:


> CLIMA.AML com dados! Registos a cada meia-hora. Explorem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 excelente.

Estava a ver a estação de Sintra, está no Algueirão, na escola Mestre Domingos Saraiva, altitude 190 m (falta esse dado na localização das estações, mas pode ser encontrado em qualquer mapa com topografia, como o híbrido da rede WU).
Espero que instalem uma estação na Serra de Sintra mesmo, faltam dados aí nessa área tão importante para avaliação do vento e precipitação.

Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Abr 2022 às 22:29)

Vento parece aumentar de intensidade de novo


----------



## jamestorm (18 Abr 2022 às 22:36)

as rajadas de vento estão bem fortes por aqui!!  Vai soprando no telhado.


----------



## Mammatus (18 Abr 2022 às 23:05)

Boa noite,

O fim de semana Pascal foi passado fora, portanto vou apenas reportar os extremos:

6ª feira, 15 de Abril
*27.0ºC* / *12.1ºC*

Sábado, 16 de Abril
*29.4ºC* / *12.2ºC*

Domingo, 17 de Abril
*24.0ºC* / *12.7ºC*

Dia de céu praticamente limpo até final da tarde, altura em que surgiu alguma nebulosidade baixa que corria ao sabor da forte nortada
Descida da temperatura máxima, *20.3ºC*. A mínima vai ser feita até à meia noite.

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, 13,8ºC, vento moderado com rajadas de N/NE.
Rajada máxima até ao momento, *49.7 km/h*, um valor interessante para esta zona abrigada, mas tendo em conta a tareia que o pessoal das zonas mais litorais está a levar é quase uma "brisa" 
Com excepção da temperatura, esta parece ser uma noite de Junho/Julho, aliás a sinóptica é semelhante à que se costuma verificar nesses meses.

EDIT: mínima de *13.7ºC*


----------



## Candy (19 Abr 2022 às 00:26)

Boas,
De passagem apenas pra deixar as minhas "queixas" de uma primavera mal instalada.
Em Peniche (centro) o vento sopra muito forte e com rajadas. As ruas parecem corredores de aceleração. Anda tudo no ar pela rua. 
E frio, pois está claro.


----------



## Vitor TT (19 Abr 2022 às 00:47)

Dia previsível de vento e para onde iria hoje caminhar ? ora claro está, para o inferno ventoso, a volta pelo triangulo Azoia - Abano - Peninha - Azoia ,

não sei se já está aberta a época das nortadas, mas que já está a bombar, já

vento com fartura desde casa, IC19 alguns abanões no carro, até chagar a Azoia,

as imagens falam por si,





























e claro, na Peninha a mostrar o que vale e que não brinca em serviço, onde seguramente o vento estaria bem mais forte do que o que consegui medir, 
os 10.8º de temperatura, com um windchill a chegar aos 2º, e sem luvas as minhas mãos gelaram rapidamente, tendo em conta que até chegar ao carro é sempre a descer, o corpo não gera quase nenhuma energia térmica, mas faz parte,









actualmete tenho 12,3º e 69% Hr, o vento vai soprando, mas sem grande intensidade.


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2022 às 01:15)

Vitor TT disse:


> Dia previsível de vento e para onde iria hoje caminhar ? ora claro está, para o inferno ventoso, a volta pelo triangulo Azoia - Abano - Peninha - Azoia ,
> 
> não sei se já está aberta a época das nortadas, mas que já está a bombar, já
> 
> ...



 isto é mesmo o polo do vento! Ir à Peninha assim é épico!

Belas fotos, o mar está fabuloso. Caminhada que valeu pelo menos o dobro dos quilómetros na luta contra o vento.

A situação por essa altura foi esta, restos esfarrapados de uma frente dissipada e isóbaras meridianas apertadas:


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2022 às 01:46)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> De passagem apenas pra deixar as minhas "queixas" de uma primavera mal instalada.
> Em Peniche (centro) o vento sopra muito forte e com rajadas. As ruas parecem corredores de aceleração. Anda tudo no ar pela rua.
> E frio, pois está claro.



Cabo Carvoeiro tem desde há mais de cinco horas valores médios do vento acima dos 50 Km/h!
Claro que na cidade deve haver valores incríveis nos corredores de vento das ruas.
A temperatura todo o dia esteve praticamente igual à da superfície do mar, entre 14ºC e 15ºC, mas desceu aos 13,4ºC nas últimas horas.






A estação WU de Atouguia da Baleia, já longe da costa tem agora vento médio de 40 Km/h e as rajadas chegam aos 60 Km/h.
Em Peniche haverá certamente rajadas nos 80 Km/h ou mais.

Mais a sul, uma estação em Santa Cruz teve até à meia-noite mais de 55 Km/h de vento médio e rajadas até 70 Km/h.

Actualização: São Pedro de Moel tem vindo a registar um aumento regular da intensidade do vento, está agora com cerca de 55 Km/h.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2022 às 02:01)

StormRic disse:


> Cabo Carvoeiro tem desde há mais de cinco horas valores médios do vento acima dos 50 Km/h!
> Claro que na cidade deve haver valores incríveis nos corredores de vento das ruas.
> A temperatura todo o dia esteve praticamente igual à da superfície do mar, entre 14ºC e 15ºC, mas desceu aos 13,4ºC nas últimas horas.
> 
> ...


Essas zonas levam uma tareia de vento que é uma coisa impressionante. Não era capaz de viver em Peniche ou noutro local qualquer junto ao mar, principalmente no litoral centro que é o mais massacrado pela nortada. 
Grandes praias, mas o tempo que faz é para esquecer.


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2022 às 04:31)

Vento a aumentar no litoral Oeste:














São Pedro de Moel e Cabo Carvoeiro estão com vento de intensidade de Depressão Tropical (51 a 62 Km/h, Beaufort força 7), mas as rajadas podem atingir valores da categoria de Tempestade Tropical (63 a 117 Km/h, Beaufort 8 a 11) como já foi registado em algumas estações.

Cabo Carvoeiro tem vento de intensidade de Depressão Tropical desde as 19h de ontem, portanto 9 horas neste regime.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2022 às 09:37)

Bom dia.

Mais um dia de vendaval aqui nas altitudes de Alvalade (trabalho num 14º andar, sensivelmente 50m acima do solo). Julgo que hoje ainda está pior que ontem.

Em menos de 1h vi pelo menos dois _borregos _(aterragens abortadas).


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2022 às 10:30)

Em Caneças, depois de várias rajadas na ordem dos 70km/h, o vento atingiu agora os 80km/h.
As laranjeiras do quintal estão a levar uma tareia... 
12,1ºC.
Mínima de 10,0ºC.


----------



## Aine (19 Abr 2022 às 10:41)

Bom dia! 

Dia de muito vento... hoje até em Sintra está vento forte, coisa que ontem só se começou a sentir o vento á tarde.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2022 às 10:58)

Continua o bailarico na aproximação ao aeroporto de Lisboa, no total já conto 6 aterragens abortadas desde as 8h15, sendo que as 3 últimas tentativas foram todas abortadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2022 às 11:31)

Boas.

Aqui no reino do vento seguimos  com rajada máxima de 96 km/h.
Será mais um dia a superar os 100 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2022 às 11:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Essas zonas levam uma tareia de vento que é uma coisa impressionante. Não era capaz de viver em Peniche ou noutro local qualquer junto ao mar, principalmente no litoral centro que é o mais massacrado pela nortada.
> Grandes praias, mas o tempo que faz é para esquecer.



Aqui até chegam a mudar de casa e reforçar telhados e janelas. É  de loucos.


----------



## Candy (19 Abr 2022 às 11:42)

StormRic disse:


> Cabo Carvoeiro tem desde há mais de cinco horas valores médios do vento acima dos 50 Km/h!
> Claro que na cidade deve haver valores incríveis nos corredores de vento das ruas.
> A temperatura todo o dia esteve praticamente igual à da superfície do mar, entre 14ºC e 15ºC, mas desceu aos 13,4ºC nas últimas horas.
> 
> ...


Eu estou na Atouguia num primeiro andar virado a norte (é sina) e sem abrigo, durante o dia, e sinceramente não sei onde está pior. Escusado será pentear o cabelo antes de sair de casa!
A noite em Peniche foi jeitosa para quem tinha vasos nas varandas...


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2022 às 12:10)

Boas.
O vento está claramente pior que ontem.
Esta estação em Carcavelos, se for fidedigna, já registou uma rajada de *100,4 km/h*.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2022 às 12:35)

104 km/h por aqui.
Felizmente por cá há poder de encaixe e não há praticamente ocorrências, vamos ver durante a tarde...


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2022 às 12:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui até chegam a mudar de casa e reforçar telhados e janelas. É  de loucos.


Acredito que sim, é mesmo de loucos! Eu era um dos que mudava porque dispenso vento forte e ainda por cima duradouro. Certamente já estão habituados, mas ainda assim, com vento tão forte não dá para fazer qualquer atividade ao ar livre e nos meses de verão isso é o pão nosso de cada dia.
O mais impressionante nem é os valores, mas sim a duração dos mesmos. São Pedro de Moel e Cabo Carvoeiro estão com vento médio superior a 50km/h há mais de 12 horas.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2022 às 12:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Acredito que sim, é mesmo de loucos! Eu era um dos que mudava porque vento forte para mim não dá e muito menos duradouro. Certamente já estão habituados, mas ainda assim, com vento tão forte não dá para fazer qualquer atividade ao ar livre e nos meses de verão isso é o pão nosso de cada dia.
> O mais impressionante nem é os valores, mas sim a duração dos mesmos. São Pedro de Moel e Cabo Carvoeiro estão com vento médio superior a 50km/h há mais de 12 horas.



Sim, condiciona o quotidiano e chega a ser bastante perigoso.
Aqui o comportamento é diferente do litoral e muito mais extremo fruto da serra.


----------



## Aine (19 Abr 2022 às 13:00)

> jonas_87 disse:
> 
> 
> > 104 km/h por aqui.
> > Felizmente por cá há poder de encaixe e não há praticamente ocorrências, vamos ver durante a tarde...



Eu estou preocupada é com uns páneis de publicidade colocados junto á autoestrada, ontem um dos paneis já tinha um holofote torto... e um dos holofotes já não tinha painel solar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2022 às 14:29)

A estação instalada na Quinta Nova de São Roque, aquela mais perto de minha casa (700m em linha reta) registou até ao momento rajada máxima de *84,7km/h*, superando os 78,9km/h de ontem.

Por Alvalade continua o vento fortíssimo, até ao momento 17 aterragens abortadas.


----------



## david 6 (19 Abr 2022 às 14:31)

rajada máxima 61.9km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2022 às 15:20)

Por aqui, várias rajadas acima dos 75 km/h. Vale o que vale:





20,7m/s = 74,5 km/h


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2022 às 15:30)

Boa tarde
Vento perigoso aqui na zona alta do Casal da Serra.
Nos montes de Vila Franca de Xira, Cardosas registou uma rajada de 102,2 Km/h com vento médio de 86 Km/h, mas o mastro da estação deve estar a dançar de tal modo que o registo do pluviómetro tem 1 metro de precipitação fantasma .

*120,5 Km/h* rajada máxima em Monte Estoril às 12h49, numa sequência de rajadas superiores a 100 Km/h.






84,7 Km/h na marina de Cascais, com repetidas rajadas acima dos 80 Km/h.

Ontem as rajadas máximas nas estações IPMA foram estas:


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2022 às 15:38)

Há várias eólicas travadas nos montes aqui perto, o vento é excessivo.


----------



## GSM2046 (19 Abr 2022 às 16:12)

Com esta ventania quem andará hoje de trotinete ou bicicleta nas cidades litorais....


----------



## Luis Rafael (19 Abr 2022 às 16:12)

Agora que o vento está a dar é que bloqueiam as eólicas? tss tss, não querem baixar o preço da eletricidade ...


----------



## Luis Rafael (19 Abr 2022 às 16:25)

Boa tarde,
Na Baixa da Banheira, a rajada máxima, chegou aos *62,3km* de *N* às *16:09*.
Espero que não haja ocorrências da proteção civil na zona.
Isto promete!


----------



## N_Fig (19 Abr 2022 às 16:25)

GSM2046 disse:


> Com esta ventania quem andará hoje de trotinete ou bicicleta nas cidades litorais....


Tenho familiares que foram experimentar, não sei como lhes correu, agora o vento também parece estar mais calmo


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2022 às 16:32)

Luis Rafael disse:


> Agora que o vento está a dar é que bloqueiam as eólicas? tss tss, não querem baixar o preço da eletricidade ...


Penso que as eólicas são automaticamente desligadas a partir de uma certa intensidade do vento de forma a não sofrerem danos.


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2022 às 16:56)

Luis Rafael disse:


> Agora que o vento está a dar é que bloqueiam as eólicas? tss tss, não querem baixar o preço da eletricidade ...


Neste momento 71% da energia elétrica vem da eólica. O facto de algumas estarem paradas deverá ser por uma questão de prevenção/proteção dos equipamentos.

Em Caneças tive agora uma rajada de *92,3km/h!*


----------



## miguel (19 Abr 2022 às 17:11)

Boas
Mínima 12,9ºC e máxima de 18,3ºC a rajada máxima foi de 53km/h o que aqui para nortada é um valor já significativo e até agora este é o valor mais alto do que vai deste Ano fracote. 
 Estão agora 16,8ºC com vento moderado a forte


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2022 às 17:14)

Boas,

Hoje  temos rajada máxima de 120 km/h.
Ontem foi aos 116 km/h.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2022 às 17:42)

Estações (IPMA) com os valores de vento médio mais elevados nas últimas horas:


14 UTC15 UTC16 UTCCabo Carvoeiro51,5 km/h*60,5 km/h*51,1 km/hOeiras / Vila Fria*62,6 km/h*57,2 km/h54,0 km/hSão Pedro Moel55,8 km/h52,2 km/h49,0 km/hSoure (CIM)47,9 km/h60,1 km/h*57,6 km/h*

A estação de Oeiras / Vila Fria tem mais potencial que o Cabo Raso a nível de nortada. Interessante.


----------



## Luis Rafael (19 Abr 2022 às 17:58)

joralentejano disse:


> Penso que as eólicas são automaticamente desligadas a partir de uma certa intensidade do vento de forma a não sofrerem danos.


Retirado da internet .

"...O vento precisa atingir uma velocidade mínima de 10 km/h para que a turbina funcione. Acima de 90 km/h, um sistema de segurança desliga a turbina automaticamente. Uma única turbina eólica de 3 MW pode atender às necessidades de eletricidade de 2.600 pessoas, incluindo aquecimento..."


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Abr 2022 às 18:00)

TiagoLC disse:


> Estações (IPMA) com os valores de vento médio mais elevados nas últimas horas:
> 
> 
> 14 UTC15 UTC16 UTCCabo Carvoeiro51,5 km/h*60,5 km/h*51,1 km/hOeiras / Vila Fria*62,6 km/h*57,2 km/h54,0 km/hSão Pedro Moel55,8 km/h52,2 km/h49,0 km/hSoure (CIM)47,9 km/h60,1 km/h*57,6 km/h*
> ...


Pena o anemómetro do Cabo da Roca ter ido com os porcos.
____

Clima.AML dá rajada de *84 km/h* na Amadora. Entre as estações da rede é a mais exposta ao vento.

BCC tem rajada de 71 km/h.

Já a causar estragos desde ontem:


----------



## criz0r (19 Abr 2022 às 18:12)

Boa tarde,

Rajada máxima de 88km/h na Cova da Piedade, que constitui um novo recorde absoluto. (Recorde anterior de 82km/h).

No mesmo dia, este recorde foi batido três vezes, diz muito sobre a magnitude deste evento. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Abr 2022 às 18:32)

Dei uma volta pelo bairro, Póvoa de Santa Iria, altitude 110m. Numa só palavra se descreve a situação aqui: perigo!
Tão depressa estamos num sítio que por estar protegido do vento até é agradável, sol forte, 16-17ºC, como assim que se dobra uma esquina podemos ser atirados ao chão, literalmente. A disposição em fileiras curvas de prédios altos (10 a 12 andares) numa zona alta como esta e exposta habitualmente a nortada foi um verdadeiro disparate urbanístico.

Poeiras e detritos de árvores são perigosos para os olhos, autênticos projécteis.
Medi valores do vento nas esquinas que chegaram aos 70-75 Km/h sustentados durante quase um minuto. As rajadas eram muito curtas e violentas, o anemómetro mal tinha tempo de registá-las, penso que algumas excederam certamente os 80 Km/h acercando-se dos 90 Km/h. O mais perigoso é o facto de as rajadas serem muito repentinas e por vezes atacam de direcções laterais à direcção predominante do vento, efeito da turbulência produzida pelos obstáculos dos prédios.

Neste vídeo pode ver-se a fachada sul de uma das ruas, orientada ONO-ESE, perpendicular à direcção dominante desta nortada . Nesta filmagem o vento médio nesta rua era de 35 a 45 Km/h. Em cada esquina, noroeste e nordeste, o vento saltava para os 50 a 60 Km/h na NO e 65-75 Km/h na NE.



Algumas árvores deitadas abaixo. Esta, por exemplo, até nem tinha a folhagem desenvolvida, estava a iniciar, por isso nem oferecia a maior resistência ao vento.
Por pouco a viatura não era atingida.









Spoiler: Detalhes de uma árvore caída.















Na última hora a EMA de Cabo Carvoeiro registou o vento médio horário mais elevado da estação e das estações oficiais da RLC neste evento: 61,9 Km/h (não considerei a estação de Oeiras/Vila Fria por ter dúvidas da instalação, com o constante registo de precipitação fantasma ).


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2022 às 19:18)

Boas,

A  A16 em Alcabideche está cortada devido a queda de outdoor de grande porte.
O vento ali é sempre violento...


----------



## fernandinand (19 Abr 2022 às 19:51)

Por aqui o efeito barreira da Serra das Degracias atenuou os efeitos do evento por aqui...no entanto na última 1h a intensidade tem aumentado. Curiosamente a direcção global do vento tem sido de S, talvez devido a um efeito local 'convectivo' do valeiro onde resido...


----------



## Pisfip (19 Abr 2022 às 20:54)

Boa noite,
O dia de hoje apresentou-se solarengo no entanto, totalmente desagrádavel. Não há meio de fecharem as portas. 
Rajada máxima de 80.6km/h e vento médio de 50km/h
Algumas nuvens do lado do mar agora ao anoitecer.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Abr 2022 às 22:18)

TiagoLC disse:


> Estações (IPMA) com os valores de vento médio mais elevados nas últimas horas:
> 
> 
> 14 UTC15 UTC16 UTCCabo Carvoeiro51,5 km/h*60,5 km/h*51,1 km/hOeiras / Vila Fria*62,6 km/h*57,2 km/h54,0 km/hSão Pedro Moel55,8 km/h52,2 km/h49,0 km/hSoure (CIM)47,9 km/h60,1 km/h*57,6 km/h*
> ...


Isso só demonstra que a cobertura de estações do IPMA na zona é muito fraquinha no que toca a eventos deste género. 
_________________
Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia de hoje foi bem ventoso, e até estou a fazer um pleonasmo ao dizer isto. A minha estação, por estar menos exposta ao vento devido às características do relevo da zona, teve _apenas _uma rajada máxima de 55 km/h, no entanto há registos de estações em zonas mais expostas à nortada, em outras zonas, mais expostas, que tiveram rajadas de 90 km/h ou mais.  Em vários locais da freguesia da Charneca e Sobreda houve relatos de árvores caídas e postes no chão, e até houve a necessidade de fechar a avenida que sobe de Corroios a Santa Marta do Pinhal devido a uma rutura indiretamente associada ao vento forte - causando enormes constrangimentos de trânsito na hora mais movimentada. 

Entretanto o vento tem-se mantido forte (ainda que tenha diminuído de intensidade), mas a temperatura caiu bem durante o anoitecer e o tempo atual é de puro inverno. Está uma sensação térmica bem baixa lá fora, e a humidade relativa igualmente baixa também!!!


----------



## MSantos (19 Abr 2022 às 22:18)

Boas!

Dia de trabalho de campo na zona de São Sebastião (Rio Maior), marcado sol e céu limpo e muito vento por vezes bem forte, as rajadas dobravam os eucaliptos quase até ao chão, chegava a para assustar quem tinha que andar no meio deles (eu)!


----------



## Candy (19 Abr 2022 às 23:43)

E continuamos com vento muito forte com rajadas potentes.

Estamos há muito tempo a levar com esta força de vento. Veremos se não faz estragos. Há muitas obras a decorrer por aqui...


----------



## RStorm (20 Abr 2022 às 00:12)

Boa noite

Grande vendaval que tivemos hoje, vai lá vai 
Muita poeira a levantar das terras que quase fazia neblina e alguns danos na cidade, principalmente com árvores e inclusive um semáforo 

De resto, o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado e houve uma nova descida de temperatura.

Por agora tudo bem mais calmo, mas ainda vai havendo uma rajada ou outra.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Abr 2022 às 00:22)

Temporal impressionante em S. Martinho do Porto. Chuva torrencial, puxada a vento


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2022 às 00:56)

Aqui pouco a relatar, noite de vento entre fraco e moderado, rajada máxima depois das 00h 34km/h
Noite fresquinha estão 12,3ºC


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2022 às 01:08)

jamestorm disse:


> Temporal impressionante em S. Martinho do Porto. Chuva torrencial, puxada a vento



Célula passou nessa zona e em Caldas da Rainha. Teve dois momentos em que atingiu eco amarelo e amarelo/laranja.
Prossegue para SSE/Sul, na direcção de Alenquer e VFX/Alverca, com eco menos intenso mas continua com a mesma dimensão:


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2022 às 02:38)

Por esta não esperava. Chove moderado batido a vento.


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2022 às 02:49)

TiagoLC disse:


> Por esta não esperava. Chove moderado batido a vento.



 não acredito nisto, probabilidade 0% de precipitação numa previsão emitida às 21:00 utc de ontem:






Previsão descritiva emitida às 00:08utc de hoje:





Então ao fazerem esta previsão nem sequer olharam para as imagens de radar que já uma hora antes mostravam células com precipitação a entrarem pelo Litoral Oeste?
Com observações directas aqui no fórum?


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2022 às 02:55)

StormRic disse:


> não acredito nisto, probabilidade 0% de precipitação numa previsão emitida às 21:00 utc de ontem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foi tão rápido que nem deve contar para essa probabilidade. 
Ainda deu para criar poças. Típico aguaceiro pós-frontal.


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2022 às 05:33)

Valores de rajada máxima ontem na RLC:














E os dois dias de Aviso Amarelo de nortada:


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2022 às 05:39)

O poente ventoso de ontem, visto da A1 em Alverca e da CRIL em Loures:

18:58:38 utc





19:06:44





19:07:10





Aguaceiros dispersos ao longo da madrugada de hoje:
















Apenas quatro estações IPMA registaram acumulados, e fracos:


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2022 às 09:46)

Em Caneças alguns aguaceiros fracos que renderam até ao momento 0,4mm.
O vento está mais fraco, mas ainda assim moderado a forte.
Rajada de 69,5km/h até ao momento.

Ontem a rajada máxima foi de 92,3km/h.

Mínima de 7,9ºC.
Por agora 10,7ºC.


----------



## Geopower (20 Abr 2022 às 09:57)

Bom dia.
Início de manhã com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado a forte de norte, com rajadas.
Panorâmica a W-NW a partir do tabuleiro da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2022 às 12:59)

Boas,

Vento violento pela vila de Cascais.
Rajada máxima de 87 km/h.
Na estação épica do Monte Estoril foi aos 104 km/h, pelo que sei está no topo de uma antena de telecomunicações. @StormRic 
Tenho de confirmar a localização.


----------



## Aine (20 Abr 2022 às 13:27)

Boa tarde,

por aqui (Carrascal de Alvide) continua muito vento, nestes dias o trampolim da minha filha moveu-se com a força do vento. E não é pequeno...

De madruaga houve pelo menos um aguaceiros e de manhã já houve 2.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2022 às 13:48)

Aine disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> por aqui (Carrascal de Alvide) continua muito vento, nestes dias o trampolim da minha filha moveu-se com a força do vento. E não é pequeno...
> 
> De madruaga houve pelo menos um aguaceiros e de manhã já houve 2.



Ui também estás numa bela terra de nortada violenta. Conheço bem.


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2022 às 15:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Vento violento pela vila de Cascais.
> Rajada máxima de 87 km/h.
> ...



 faz-nos imaginar o que se poderá medir pelos cimos da Serra. Bem podiam instalar uma estação na Peninha, ou pelo menos repôr a da Pena que em tempos existiu, ou até no Castelo. Tantos locais excelentes para colmatar esta lacuna de um dos locais mais ventosos da Região e até do território continental.

Entretanto deixo aqui um louvor à atitude muito correcta do IPMA de ter actualizado durante a madrugada a previsão descritiva. Assim sim! 






Os aguaceiros fracos em geral, mas alguns moderados ocorreram apenas de Leiria para sul e sem entrar mais para o interior do que a linha de alturas de Candeeiros/Aire/Montejunto.


jamestorm disse:


> Temporal impressionante em S. Martinho do Porto. Chuva torrencial, puxada a vento


Efectivamente na zona de S.Martinho do Porto/Caldas da Rainha entraram as primeiras células com precipitação significativa. Algumas estações WU registaram acumulados inesperados (> 2 mm)





Na continuação e mais para sul, há mesmo valores de 6,4 mm (embora possa haver dúvidas note-se que os ecos de radar passaram por amarelo algumas vezes):





Mais para sul, a partir de Torres Vedras, os acumulados foram menores, à volta de 1mm ou apenas décimas até à boca do Tejo. Na península de Setúbal não se detectam acumulados, com excepção de uma estação na Azóia (Sesimbra/Cabo Espichel) com 0,3 mm. Mais deslocada para o interior a EMA de Setúbal do IPMA registou 0,3 mm.

Também chegaram a Alverca, 0,6 mm, e até aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria mas sem acumulação.


----------



## Aine (20 Abr 2022 às 15:38)

aqui o vento parece agora comm rajadas mais forte...


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2022 às 16:28)

Aine disse:


> aqui o vento parece agora comm rajadas mais forte...



Sem dúvida, pode observar-se por exemplo na estação WU da Marina de Cascais:






Depois do pico de vento cerca das 11h da manhã (86,4 Km/h), voltou há poucos minutos a ter rajadas perto dos 80 Km/h (78,9 Km/h).

Animação da reflectividade do radar de Coruche, para mostrar o pequeno enxame surpresa de células responsáveis pelos aguaceiros dispersos desta madrugada e início da manhã.
Praticamente só afectou a Região Oeste na sua zona mais litoral.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Abr 2022 às 17:46)

Incrível como Oeiras conseguiu o maior registo da rede IPMA continental. Que autêntico corredor da nortada. Garantidamente que a Roca deve ter passado dos 100 km/h.

Pela Amadora, registo de 72,4 km/h pelas 16h30.

Interessante que a estação IPMA Amadora ainda está lá, apesar de offline há anos. Também não acho que esteja no melhor local, de todo.


Spoiler: Streetview












Mas muitas outras estações sumiram da rede:


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2022 às 18:35)

Boas
Mínima baixa 10,3ºC
Máxima de 18,4ºC
Rajada máxima 50km/h

Agora estão 16,1ºC e vento muito mais fraco


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2022 às 18:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Incrível como Oeiras conseguiu o maior registo da rede IPMA continental. Que autêntico corredor da nortada.


Sim. Consegue bater o Cabo Raso e Carvoeiro, tanto a nível de vento médio como de rajadas. Vai ser muito interessante acompanhar esta estação ao longo do verão.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Abr 2022 às 19:25)

TiagoLC disse:


> Sim. Consegue bater o Cabo Raso e Carvoeiro, tanto a nível de vento médio como de rajadas. Vai ser muito interessante acompanhar esta estação ao longo do verão.



Dúvido que numa escala temporal alargada, como por exemplo  anual, tenha mais vento.
A deformação das árvores costuma ser um indicador importante. O Raso raramente tem vento nulo.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2022 às 20:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Dúvido que numa escala temporal alargada, como por exemplo  anual, tenha mais vento.
> A deformação das árvores costuma ser um indicador importante. O Raso raramente tem vento nulo.


Não duvido. A zona em questão é muito ventosa.








A nível de vento médio, Vila Fria ultrapassou o cabo Raso nos dias 10, 11, 13, 14, 17 e 18 de abril, sendo que nos restantes dias ambas as estações tiveram valores semelhantes. Já é um bom indicador mas é acompanhar.


----------



## StormRic (20 Abr 2022 às 20:50)

TiagoLC disse:


> Não duvido. A zona em questão é muito ventosa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Off-topic:
Não conhecia a instalação da estação de Vila Fria. Analisando a foto não encontro razão mecânica para a estação ter registado valores volumosos de precipitação fantasma nos dias 18 e 19. Normalmente a explicação reside no abanar do pluviómetro pelo vento.

O vento agora amainou finalmente.
As eólicas estão viradas a Noroeste, nesta zona de Vialonga/Bucelas.

Ficam umas fotos ao poente.








Spoiler: Detalhe das nuvens ao poente

















Aproxima-se o sistema frontal mas primeiro ainda terá de passar a pequena crista anticiclónica.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Abr 2022 às 23:20)

StormRic disse:


> Célula passou nessa zona e em Caldas da Rainha. Teve dois momentos em que atingiu eco amarelo e amarelo/laranja.
> Prossegue para SSE/Sul, na direcção de Alenquer e VFX/Alverca, com eco menos intenso mas continua com a mesma dimensão:


A casa de S. Martinho do Porto tem uma pequena clarabóia e qual não foi o meu espanto quando começo ouvir as bátegas cada vez mais fortes no vidro, ainda durou varios minutos -chuva bastante forte. Não estava mesmo à espera, sobretudo porque o IPMA não dava qualquer precipitação..


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Abr 2022 às 01:57)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui o dia de ontem foi ainda algo ventoso, sobretudo durante a manhã, tendo atingido uma rajada de 51,5 km/h no início do dia.   No entanto, a partir da tarde, o vento diminuiu bastante de intensidade e passou a vento moderado, sendo que também se vislumbraram nuvens que claramente indicam uma mudança do estado do tempo. Entretanto amanhã ao final do dia já deverá chover, e espera-se um fim-de-semana chuvoso, com quase 40 mm acumulados pela zona nos próximos 10 dias segundo os modelos. 

Ontem também foi um dia bem fresco, com uma sensação térmica ainda inferior à do dia anterior. Durante esta noite a nortada continua moderada e a sensação térmica, apesar dos 11ºC de temperatura nas estações em redor, é gélida.


----------



## RStorm (21 Abr 2022 às 12:17)

Bom dia 

Ontem voltou a ser um dia bastante ventoso, enfraquecendo só no final do dia. 
Caiu uma árvore de grande porte no parque municipal 

Hoje o dia segue cinzento e nublado, sem vento. 
Ocorreu um aguaceiros fraco no início da manhã, que ainda molhou bem o chão. 

Mais logo, espero a chegada da chuvinha, que amanhã promete regar bem


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2022 às 15:19)

Boa tarde

Desde as 4h de hoje entraram alguns aguaceiros fracos pelo Oeste, muito dispersos, acumulados,quando os há, apenas algumas décimas.

Agora há dois tipos de ecos em aproximação: mais a norte roçando o extremo noroeste da Região Litoral Centro (RLC) de OSO e encurvando para NE; à latitude mais meridional da RLC, movimento mais rápido de Oeste para Leste mas são provavelmente ecos de virga.


----------



## Aine (21 Abr 2022 às 15:21)

À pouco caiu um aguaceiro... céu continua cinzento.


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2022 às 15:42)

Aine disse:


> À pouco caiu um aguaceiro... céu continua cinzento.



Estas linhas de precipitação deslocam-se de OSO para ENE.





São as que têm produzido acumulados locais significativos, como os 2,3 mm na Lourinhã interior (*3,6 mm* acumulado do dia em Bela Vista), cerca das 13h (12:00 utc):


----------



## GSM2046 (21 Abr 2022 às 16:40)

Caíram umas pingas mas nada de significativo


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2022 às 17:54)

GSM2046 disse:


> Caíram umas pingas mas nada de significativo



Grande vista  ( e nem é preciso dizer onde foi  ).

Interessante o que lá vem:


----------



## Candy (21 Abr 2022 às 18:37)

Em Peniche chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Garcia (21 Abr 2022 às 19:07)

Boa tarde!..
Vista neste momento a partir da Praia de Porto Dinheiro..


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Abr 2022 às 20:52)

Ainda sobre a nortada, a CMA a mostrar os estragos


----------



## RStorm (21 Abr 2022 às 21:28)

A tarde foi calma e nublada, com uma ou outra rajada. 
Alguns aguaceiros fracos, mais frequentes desde o início da noite. 

Veremos como correm as próximas horas


----------



## jamestorm (21 Abr 2022 às 21:42)

chove de forma constate desde ha cerca de uma hora.   
Chuva bastante forte!


----------



## Geopower (21 Abr 2022 às 22:11)

Chuva fraca em Lisboa. Vento moderado de SW.

Registo do final do dia a oeste por volta das 19:35 a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## GSM2046 (21 Abr 2022 às 22:21)

Chove moderadamente em Sintra. Na imagem das 20h é nítido o "dedo" de frio que aí vem, aliás, já se sente no exterior...


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2022 às 22:53)

Candy disse:


> Em Peniche chove torrencialmente!



Como acontece em muitas situações de Oeste, Peniche e a EMA próxima, Cabo Carvoeiro, são o primeiro local da RLC a registar a precipitação, Hoje não foi excepção, começou pouco antes das 19h (18:00 utc) e logo "à bruta", como atesta o registo IPMA e de várias estações WU:





Foi aliás nas estações WU, situadas não tão sobre a linha de costa, que os acumulados são mais significativos, o que faz supôr que na própria cidade de Peniche os valores tenham sido superiores aos registados no Cabo.
Valores superiores a 10 mm, vários à volta dos 15 mm e pelo menos duas estações (Lourinhã e Óbidos) com *> 20 mm*.
Em Óbidos registou-se *11,0 mm* em cerca de *meia hora*.
Belo início deste evento nesta zona da Região Oeste!





Às 18:00 utc, a linha de instabilidade pré-frontal estava precisamente sobre essa zona, com células de ecos amarelos:





Para essa hora a análise do MetOffice mostrava já a proximidade da frente oclusa:







Garcia disse:


> Boa tarde!..
> Vista neste momento a partir da Praia de Porto Dinheiro..
> Ver anexo 1458


Bela formação na base de uma célula, provavelmente o início de uma _shelfcloud_.
Boa foto, a que horas foi mais ou menos?


----------



## Garcia (21 Abr 2022 às 23:01)

StormRic disse:


> Bela formação na base de uma célula, provavelmente o início de uma _shelfcloud_.
> Boa foto, a que horas foi mais ou menos?


Obrigado!
Precisamente ás 19h04m..


----------



## miguel (21 Abr 2022 às 23:10)

Boas
Máxima de 18,4ºC o dia foi nublado com algum sol de pouca dura.
 Esta noite já ocorreram 2 aguaceiros e rendeu 3,0mm
 agora estão 13,5ºC


----------



## GSM2046 (21 Abr 2022 às 23:10)

Chove torrencialmente em Sintra. Até que enfim!


----------



## jamestorm (21 Abr 2022 às 23:13)

Tenho noticias de que chove moderado em Alenquer!


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2022 às 23:18)

Garcia disse:


> Obrigado!
> Precisamente ás 19h04m..



Assististe portanto, de raspão, à formação e passagem, muito perto, da célula que depois teve eco amarelo forte já sobre a Lourinhã.
O círculo vermelho assinala a posição aproximada do local da foto, a seta indica a célula com eco forte já formado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Abr 2022 às 23:20)

Boa noite, 
Depois de um dia bem nublado e calmo em comparação com os dias anteriores (tirando umas poucas pingas) e com muito menos vento (de facto, a rajada máxima foi atingida não muito depois da minha última mensagem), começa agora a chover mais a sério e certamente o primeiro acumulado deste evento. 

PS: 0,3 mm nas estações em redor. A minha estação parece que pifou de vez...


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2022 às 23:29)

GSM2046 disse:


> Chove torrencialmente em Sintra. Até que enfim!



Que a Serra seja bem regada!








Estações WU de Colares e Galamares acumulavam cerca de 14 mm até há poucos minutos:





Actualização:
*16,0 mm* em *menos de 45 minutos* na estação WU de Colares, *11,1 mm* em Galamares!


----------



## Candy (21 Abr 2022 às 23:33)

StormRic disse:


> Como acontece em muitas situações de Oeste, Peniche e a EMA próxima, Cabo Carvoeiro, são o primeiro local da RLC a registar a precipitação, Hoje não foi excepção, começou pouco antes das 19h (18:00 utc) e logo "à bruta", como atesta o registo IPMA e de várias estações WU:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eu saí do trabalho às 17h50 e apanhei uma forte chuvada à entrada de Peniche.
Desde aí tem sido uns atrás dos outros. E algumas bem demoradas. 

Agora acabou de cair mais um daqueles pés de água valentes.


----------



## remember (21 Abr 2022 às 23:48)

Grande carga agora

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2022 às 23:49)

Forte chuvada em Caneças.
10mm acumulamos.


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2022 às 23:49)

GSM2046 disse:


> Chove torrencialmente em Sintra. Até que enfim!



Do lado sul da Serra também, *6,1 mm* em* menos de 15 minutos* em Almoinhas Velhas.

Eco amarelo sobre a Pedra Amarela/Monge:


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Abr 2022 às 00:02)

Que chuvada por Carnaxide também!


----------



## david 6 (22 Abr 2022 às 00:15)

0.8mm antes da meia noite


----------



## LMMS (22 Abr 2022 às 00:36)

Filmado hoje por mim no Jamor, avião da TAP a entrar nas nuvens. CS-TUP a ir para Nova Iorque!


----------



## Mammatus (22 Abr 2022 às 00:48)

Boa noite malta,

O evento abriu as hostes com algum chuvisco pouco depois das 21h, a chuva mais a sério começou a cair por volta das 23:30. Rendeu um acumulado *2.31 mm*.
O resto do dia caracterizou-se por céu muito nublado, foram escassos os períodos de abertas, mas a temperatura manteve-se amena, com uma ligeira recuperação face aos últimos dias, e sobretudo assistiu-se a uma notória diminuição da intensidade do vento.

Pressão atmosférica em queda contínua, uma diferença de *-12.33 hPa* em 24h.





Extremos: *18.2ºC* / *11.8ºC*

Neste momento não chove, embora o céu esteja muito nublado, sigo com 13.0ºC , o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SW.

PS.: sobre o evento da nortada explosiva, não pude fazer o devido acompanhamento por motivos profissionais, deixo apenas o registo de rajada máxima. 

2ª feira, 18/04
*49.7 km/h*

3ª feira, 19/04
*62.3 km/h*

4ª feira, 20/04
*55.0 km/h*

São valores francamente modestos comparados com os registados noutros locais não muito distantes daqui, mas interessantes para esta zona em questão dado que não é das mais afectadas e expostas a este tipo de sinóptica.


----------



## david 6 (22 Abr 2022 às 00:54)

chove aqui


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2022 às 00:59)

LMMS disse:


> Filmado hoje por mim no Jamor, avião da TAP a entrar nas nuvens. CS-TUP a ir para Nova Iorque!



Tecto das nuvens baixas deduzida da altitude de voo, cerca de 1470 m. Fractocumulus a cerca de 1,5 Km de altitude; Altocumulus mais elevados.


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2022 às 01:28)

remember disse:


> Grande carga agora
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



*8,4 mm* (evento) aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria (Escola). Com maior intensidade cerca das 23h10 quando passou perto um eco amarelo, mas não mesmo em cima.





6,0 mm em Meteo Santa Iria (dos quais 1,3 mm dos aguaceiros de manhã entre as 8h e as 9h e 2,1 mm em apenas 5 minutos, cerca das 23h50);




6,9 mm em Estacal (Santa Iria);

E ainda, *16,3 mm* no Morgado de Vialonga. Apanhou com o eco amarelo mesmo em cima.

A passagem da frente oclusa pela RLC a terminar, fica aqui o filme da reflectividade do radar de Coruche, últimas 24 horas.


----------



## Geopower (22 Abr 2022 às 10:02)

bom dia, 
Aguaceiro moderado neste momento. Trovão audível.


----------



## tomalino (22 Abr 2022 às 10:05)

Trovoada no Campo Grande, Lisboa. Chuva moderada alternando com períodos fortes.


----------



## Aine (22 Abr 2022 às 10:12)

Bom dia,

ontem á noite caiu uns bons aguaceiros, não me apercebi a que horas começou, mas quando me deite, pelas 22h00 caia bem.

Hoje também já cairam uns bons aguaceiros e com algum vento e está frio.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Abr 2022 às 10:15)

Bom dia!
Também ouvi um trovão há coisa de 15 minutos.
Choveu moderado a forte mas já está a acalmar.
Está frio!


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Abr 2022 às 10:40)

Acabou de cair algum granizo no Montijo. Choveu forte durante uns 2 minutos, agora vai chovendo mas mais fraco.

10,5°C


----------



## david 6 (22 Abr 2022 às 10:44)

vai chovendo bem


----------



## Mammatus (22 Abr 2022 às 11:38)

Bom dia, 

A manhã está a ser bem regada, com sucessivos aguaceiros na última hora e meia.
Está fresco.


----------



## RStorm (22 Abr 2022 às 13:01)

Bom dia 

Madrugada e manhã bem regadas, com aguaceiros em geral fracos a moderados, sendo um deles bastante intenso a meio da manhã. 
O vento sopra fraco de SW, por vezes pontualmente moderado.


----------



## LMMS (22 Abr 2022 às 13:37)

Esta descarga foi algo pouco visto em Portugal!
O meu pai estava a menos de 1km de distancia e apanhou cá um cagaço!!





Relatos no Tweeter dão conta do trovão!!


----------



## remember (22 Abr 2022 às 13:51)

StormRic disse:


> *8,4 mm* (evento) aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria (Escola). Com maior intensidade cerca das 23h10 quando passou perto um eco amarelo, mas não mesmo em cima.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boa tarde,

6.8 mm ontem e 6.9 mm hoje nada mau, hoje pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão por volta das 11h/11h30 aqui perto de Massamá, mas posso ter feito confusão

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Abr 2022 às 14:50)

remember disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> 6.8 mm ontem e 6.9 mm hoje nada mau, hoje pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão por volta das 11h/11h30 aqui perto de Massamá, mas posso ter feito confusão
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Também tinha dúvidas sobre ter ouvido um trovão ao longe durante a manhã, mas pelos relatos houve mesmo trovoada por essa hora. 
Depois da chuva à última hora do dia de ontem, que acumulou 1,5 mm ainda antes da meia-noite, não caiu praticamente nada até ao amanhecer. No entanto, a manhã foi o completo oposto, com chuva muito forte e aguaceiros intermitentes e constantes ao longo da primeira metade do dia. Desde a uma da tarde que o tempo acalmou e até já deu para ver um pouco o sol. Não deve ser por muito tempo, já que é visível os aguaceiros pós-frontais nas imagens de satélite. 

Sigo com um acumulado de 8,6 mm, comprovado pelos valores das estações em redor. Está bem fresquinho o tempo!


----------



## fernandinand (22 Abr 2022 às 14:58)

Verdadeiro dia de Inverno por aqui...temperatura média às 13:00UTC ficou-se nos ~8ºC. Acumulado de hoje até agora nos ~17mm.
Logo o recuperador vai funcionar novamente...


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2022 às 15:21)

LMMS disse:


> Esta descarga foi algo pouco visto em Portugal!



Em que aspecto é "pouco visto"?





Dentro desta situação de pós-frontal e instabilidade, assistiu-se à passagem durante esta madrugada e manhã de sucessivas linhas de células com precipitação irregularmente distribuída mas muitos acumulados significativos. No entanto raríssimas trovoadas e na verdade apenas uma descarga na RLC foi registada pelo IPMA, precisamente aquela.






Nesta altura a instabilidade está localizada mais a norte, a partir de Peniche, e mais a sul a entrar na península de Setúbal:









Na AML os maiores acumulados ocorreram associados às células da manhã, especialmente aquela que produziu a DEA (notável pelo isolamento e por não ter sido "anunciada").
A pressão atmosférica continua em descida.







Actualização: célula forte aproxima-se da linha de Cascais/Oeiras:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Abr 2022 às 15:38)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Mais um aguaceiro forte por Azeitão, dia de Abril a fazer lembrar os que faltaram este Inverno  Dia fresquinho , com temperatura atual de 10.7ºc , e a máxima ainda não passou do 13ºc ! Acumulado segue nos  15.1mm   Muito bom...


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Abr 2022 às 16:26)

Há 20 minutos no Cais do Sodré, após a chuva parar:


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2022 às 17:00)

Boas tardes de Janeiro ups Abril...
A máxima do dia foi as 00h com 14,0ºC
Incrível a meio da tarde a temperatura caiu para os 9ºC com bastante chuva...o acumulado do dia vai em 11,4mm e agora estão 9,7ºC


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2022 às 17:03)

Neste fluxo OSO/SO aparecem ocasionalmente ecos amarelos mas duram pouco. O alinhamento das células em corredores também produz lacunas na distribuição dos acumulados maiores.









O centro da depressão parece estar agora ao largo da costa entre a Figueira da Foz e Aveiro (longe, várias centenas de quilómetros)  (não é bem isso que o Windy mostra).


----------



## GSM2046 (22 Abr 2022 às 17:21)

O panorama do Atlântico


----------



## RStorm (22 Abr 2022 às 17:51)

A tarde segue com aguaceiros moderados e algumas abertas. 
Vento muito fraco de SW.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Abr 2022 às 17:57)

Chuvada por Carnaxide.
*13,5 mm* acumulados.


----------



## squidward (22 Abr 2022 às 18:11)

Chove torrencialmente pelo pq. Nações.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Abr 2022 às 18:17)

Depois daquela pequena paragem à hora de almoço, voltaram com força os aguaceiros e parece que permanecerão por algum tempo. Sigo com 10,9 mm e chuva moderada a forte neste momento.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Abr 2022 às 18:25)

Volta a chover bem, acumulado nos 18mm


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2022 às 18:25)

Visíveis na aberta há cerca de meia hora as grandes bigornas destes Cb capillatus.
Arco-íris fraco, ainda baixo no horizonte.
Sucedem-se aguaceiros em geral fracos ou que duram pouco se forem moderados.

De vez em quando aparecem uns ecos mais fortes:
Azambuja








squidward disse:


> Chove torrencialmente pelo pq. Nações.


Com efeito...


----------



## Mammatus (22 Abr 2022 às 18:36)

Boas,

Acabou de passar um aguaceiro moderado, puxado a vento e que fez tombar a temperatura dos 12.5ºC para os 10ºC, razoável desconforto térmico. 
Acumulado diário até ao momento: *15.29 mm *


----------



## Mammatus (22 Abr 2022 às 18:39)

StormRic disse:


> (...)


Bela incursão de ar frio polar.


----------



## miguel (22 Abr 2022 às 18:41)

Mais uma linha pequena de chuva que prometia mas só deixou mais 0,4mm...acumulados até ao momento 11,8mm 
11,0ºC


----------



## david 6 (22 Abr 2022 às 18:44)

chuva forte por aqui


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2022 às 18:56)

david 6 disse:


> chuva forte por aqui



Lá está ele a caminho da Fajarda, um quarto de hora atrás:







Entretanto estive a procurar e este foi o eco mais forte que pude encontrar, sobre Constância/Almourol cerca das duas da tarde:


----------



## LMMS (22 Abr 2022 às 19:29)

StormRic disse:


> Em que aspecto é "pouco visto"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pelo que o meu velhote me disse, ele diz que nunca ouviu um trovão como o desta manhã, ele tem 84 anos e já ouviu muitas trovoadas!
Não sei se tem haver com o facto de ter sido na zona do vale de Alcântara.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Abr 2022 às 20:07)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Abr 2022 às 20:33)

Voltou a intensificar-se a chuva e continuam os aguaceiros fortes, mas agora mais frequentes. 16,5 mm neste momento.  

A temperatura encontra-se abaixo dos 10°C. Um autêntico dia de inverno!


----------



## Aine (22 Abr 2022 às 21:09)

Choveu bem à pouco, com umas rajadas fortes de vento... 
Até fui à janela da marquise...


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Abr 2022 às 21:27)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>


_Tornado alley_ português a funcionar...


----------



## meko60 (22 Abr 2022 às 21:59)

Boa noite.
Dia que mais pareceu de Inverno do que de Primavera. Um acumulado generoso aqui por Almada velha, 21,4mm . Temperatura actual 9,6ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Abr 2022 às 21:59)

Novamente chuvada por Carnaxide.
Temperatura a tombar para os atuais *8,2°C*.


----------



## MSantos (22 Abr 2022 às 22:04)

Boas!

Dia bem frio para a altura em que estamos e marcado por aguaceiros, alguns deles intensos. Isto nos locais por onde andei (Azambuja, Rio Maior, Alcanede).


----------



## AnDré (22 Abr 2022 às 22:09)

Em Caneças estão 8,3C.
A máxima não foi além dos 11,7C. A mínima foi de 7,4C.
A precipitação acumulada vai em 11,4mm.

Em Odivelas, a estação do clima.aml acumulou 15,6mm.


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2022 às 22:23)

LMMS disse:


> Pelo que o meu velhote me disse, ele diz que nunca ouviu um trovão como o desta manhã, ele tem 84 anos e já ouviu muitas trovoadas!
> Não sei se tem haver com o facto de ter sido na zona do vale de Alcântara.



Tem a ver com a proximidade da descarga em relação ao observador, não tem a ver com a potência da descarga que neste caso nada teve de especial. São normais descargas até superiores a 100 kA, havendo muitos registos superiores a 200 e mesmo 300 kA no território do continente. O vale de Alcântara está mesmo junto à Serra de Monsanto onde são frequentes as descargas fortes e outros fenómenos.

Houve uma trovoada em Lisboa no século passado que destruiu o zimbório da Igreja da Memória, na Ajuda, em 1985, situada na encosta sul de Montes Claros, na Serra de Monsanto. Curiosamente faz amanhã exactamente 37 anos que aconteceu essa trovoada.

_"1985, 23 abril - encerramento de novo, devido á queda  de um raio que danificou muito o imóvel, nomeadamente a balaustrada e o zimbório;"_

 Essa trovoada foi impressionante, especialmente para quem vivia na zona. Eu não estava lá´perto, mas sim em Linda-a-Velha e foi um evento que me ficou na "memória".
Lisboa quando tem trovoadas mesmo em cima, são eventos de respeito.


----------



## dvieira (22 Abr 2022 às 22:45)

Neste momento 7,0 °C e 65 HR. Por vezes alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## david 6 (23 Abr 2022 às 00:26)

total de ontem foi *15.2mm*


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Abr 2022 às 00:31)

Mais uma voltinha pela marginal, Carcavelos - Cascais,

dia de chuva/aguaceiros, mas que vale apena fazer em versão caminhada, 
dia frio, a parecer inverno, alguns aguaceiros aqui durante a manhã, e a meio da tarde rumo á Parede, mas a ficar um cenário brutal a chegar a Carcavelos, onde tive de fazer uma pequena paragem para a foto, acabando por levar com a chuva, algo forte, que as imagens mostram,

de referir que o mar estava algo revolto, tendo no regresso ter alguma atenção pelo paredão de Cascais com a invasão do mar,









alivio da chuva, hora de iniciar a marcha, vento a frio, talvez um dos mais frios que apanhei neste "inverno",

não há muito a referir, as imagens novamente falam por si, alguma chuva pelo caminho,

















































com esta visão, hora de retornar ao meu transporte, não cheguei a Boca do Inferno, o mar deveria estar fabuloso, mas já era tarde, calculando que iria apanhar alguma chuva de regresso, que acabou por ser razoável, bom teste que fiz ao impermeável que adquiri,





actualmente, alguma chuva e uns "quentinhos" 8,7 º e 85% Hr.


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2022 às 00:48)

Vitor TT disse:


> Mais uma voltinha pela marginal, Carcavelos - Cascais,



Fabulosa "voltinha" e fotos! 

Movimento das células nesta altura é de ONO para Leste/ESE.


----------



## jamestorm (23 Abr 2022 às 01:46)

Dia de verdadeiro inverno por aqui, com várias chuvadas seguidas e bastante frio - dia como há muito tempo não se via. Infelizmente não tenho valores de acumulados.


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2022 às 02:31)

Continua a corrente polar de ONO.
Células dispersas com ecos amarelos.
O padrão agora é caótico, quase alveolar, em vez de alinhamentos paralelos.


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2022 às 05:43)

Time-lapse de Cumulonimbus capillatus em fase de início de dissipação, seguidos de novas células Cumulonimbus Incus, ontem ao fim da tarde e crepúsculo.
Póvoa de Santa Iria, abrangendo o quadrante Norte, Montes de Vialonga.
Acelerado 120x (1 segundo = 2 minutos).



Animação da reflectividade do radar de Coruche, 24 horas.



Acumulados na RLC (IPMA), nos dois dias deste evento.

Ontem, 22. Maior acumulado foi o registado em Tomar/Valdonas. Embora parecendo bem distribuída, note-se que os valores na zona da lezíria do vale do Tejo (Santarém, Coruche, Alcochete) foram menores, precisamente a zona que mais precisa tendo em conta a percentagem de água no solo estimada para as 00h de dia 21, antes do início do evento.








Anteontem, dia 21


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Abr 2022 às 09:55)

Lá por casa o acumulado de ontem ainda chegou aos 19,6 mm... muito bom! Entretanto hoje já vai nos 2,5 mm. Tendo em conta o acumulado dos três dias, o evento já rendeu 23,6 mm.


----------



## Pisfip (23 Abr 2022 às 10:30)

Bom dia e bom fim de semana prolongado 
Total deste evento por aqui vai em 48mm, de acordo com o que tinha sido previsto.
Atualmente estão 15graus e céu a ficar de novo mais carregado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Abr 2022 às 10:52)

Bom dia

O dia de ontem foi bem regado, sempre com aguaceiros fracos a moderados, o mesmo se passou durante esta madrugada.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Abr 2022 às 11:24)

StormRic disse:


> Time-lapse de Cumulonimbus capillatus em fase de início de dissipação, seguidos de novas células Cumulonimbus Incus, ontem ao fim da tarde e crepúsculo.
> Póvoa de Santa Iria, abrangendo o quadrante Norte, Montes de Vialonga.
> Acelerado 120x (1 segundo = 2 minutos).
> 
> ...


A lezíria ribatejana é um buraco negro meteorológico. Para quando uma estação do IPMA ali por Samora Correia? Dava tanto jeito...


----------



## Geopower (23 Abr 2022 às 14:32)

Em Glória do Ribatejo tarde de céu nublado com abertas.
Vento fraco a moderado de oeste.


----------



## RStorm (23 Abr 2022 às 14:59)

Boa tarde 

Ontem os aguaceiros continuaram pela noite dentro, sendo que um deles no final da tarde trouxe rajadas muito fortes, o que me despertou a atenção 

Hoje sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de S-SE. 
Alguns aguaceiros fracos no final da manhã, mas nada de significativo.


----------



## david 6 (23 Abr 2022 às 18:41)

0.8mm hoje


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Abr 2022 às 19:20)

_Acumulados ontem_
Amadora: 14 mm
Belas CC: 10 mm
Belas Quinta Marquês: 15 mm

Temperatura máxima ontem na Amadora foi de *12,7ºC*, uns quase 7 graus abaixo da média de Abril.


----------



## Aine (23 Abr 2022 às 19:50)

Bom fim de semana para todos.

Hoje foi um dia de sol e frio.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Abr 2022 às 20:47)

Fiz um mapeamento rápido das estações do CLIMA.AML, Odivelas e Lisboa estão praticamente em cima uma da outra, Odivelas é a única que não está no local exato por essa razão... (aliás muitas estão praticamente coladas, mostra bem a comunicação feita entre municípios )



Work in progress template


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2022 às 22:15)

Boa noite
Ontem dia 22, máxima de *13,8ºC*. 
Hoje mínima de *7,7ºC*  e máxima *17,4ºC*. 

Cumulus mediocris, às vezes congestus, com abertas.
Aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada e ainda pelas 11h renderam para o dia *1,8 mm*.
O acumulado ontem foi *5,3 mm*; o evento rendeu *13,7 mm* até ao momento.  esta zona continua desfavorecida em relação à precipitação.

Hoje Sábado 23, foi assim:

ESE 14:29:34 utc





Sul 14:31:03 A1





SSO 14:33:38 A1





NO19:05:55 Alfragide





Ontem, Sexta 22:

NE 16:35:39 Póvoa Santa iria





NO 16:36:18





NNO 19:16:59





SSE 19:46:22





NNO 19:50:24





N_19:59:12


----------



## jamestorm (23 Abr 2022 às 23:22)

Alguém tem ideia porque chove tão pouco na Lezíria Ribatejana, ou melhor porque a percentagem de agua no solo eh tão baixa?

Entretanto Abril por Alenquer continua bem longe dos 70mm de media.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Abr 2022 às 00:00)

jamestorm disse:


> Alguém tem ideia porque chove tão pouco na Lezíria Ribatejana, ou melhor porque a percentagem de agua no solo eh tão baixa?
> 
> Entretanto Abril por Alenquer continua bem longe dos 70mm de media.


1. Das zonas mais baixas de Portugal (se não a mais baixa)

2. Seca


----------



## Geopower (24 Abr 2022 às 12:18)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz.
Dia de céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco de oeste.
Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Abr 2022 às 13:30)

Boa tarde!
Ontem o dia foi passado na zona das dunas da Cresmina/Guincho. De manhã ainda ameaçou chover, mas os aguaceiros passaram todos de raspão (ainda bem ).
Ficam algumas fotos:


----------



## Geopower (25 Abr 2022 às 15:30)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz.
Tarde de céu pouco nublado. Vento moderado de SW.
Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Abr 2022 às 18:17)

Praticamente só cirrus no céu por aqui, brisa de SW não deixa passar dos 20ºC.

Boa semana a todos!


----------



## miguel (25 Abr 2022 às 19:12)

Boas
Mínima de 10,2ºC e máxima de 20,6ºC...mais um dia de sol e quase sem vento. 
 Amanhã uns pingos insignificantes por aqui.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Abr 2022 às 21:59)

Boa noite,
Durante o regresso, tirando algumas nuvens esporádicas no Alentejo e torres de trovoada a leste, já em território espanhol, não houve nada a apontar. De facto, a partir das cinco da tarde o céu limpou por completo, e começaram a aproximar-se nuvens de oeste.  

Ao chegar a casa, verifiquei que a estação realmente foi à vida, e mesmo os dados que ainda eram reportados estão a falhar durante várias horas. O termómetro já desligou de vez e os restantes instrumentos parece que vão no mesmo caminho. Tendo em conta que a estação tem já quase três anos e meio e nem sequer era uma boa estação (foi bem barata até), estou até surpreendido por só agora estar a começar a falhar a sério... O que vale é que, ao contrário do que acontecia há 3 anos, agora há mais estações em redor da minha zona, sendo as mais próximas uma da Herdade da Aroeira e outra da Carrasqueira. Havia também uma estação a umas poucas centenas de metros de casa, mas desapareceu do mapa a meio do ano passado.   

No radar já se vê entretanto a "frente" em aproximação. Será um evento bem fraquinho se compararmos com o do início do mês, mas qualquer acumulado por esta altura do ano é bem-vindo. Venha a chuvinha!


----------



## AnDré (25 Abr 2022 às 22:16)

Boa noite! Em Caneças estão a cair uns pingos.
Hoje, máxima de 16,8C.
Mínima de 10,6C.


----------



## StormRic (25 Abr 2022 às 23:02)

AnDré disse:


> Boa noite! Em Caneças estão a cair uns pingos.
> Hoje, máxima de 16,8C.
> Mínima de 10,6C.



Por aqui, Póvoa de Santa Iria altitude 74m vertente para o Tejo (Escola), 19,6ºC de máxima; 9,9º de mínima.
Vento fraco todo o dia, apenas as rajadas foram moderadas, com um máximo de 27,4 Km/h.

Aqui não chegaram os pingos, e parece que o que se vê no radar é principalmente virga, por vezes alguns pingos ainda chegam ao solo.






Ao pôr-do-sol havia nuvens médias e altas, com aspectos que já não via há algum tempo (semanas ou meses), Altocumulus e Altostratus com aspectos a fazer lembrar Lenticularis.
O avistamento foi a partir de veículo na A1, registos de telemóvel:














Ao passar nas Amoreiras, Lisboa, primeiros avistamentos das nuvens de mudança:





Antes, ao início da tarde, em local óbvio, era visível halo solar nos Cirrus:










E já agora, dois registos a caracterizar o céu do dia de ontem, Domingo 24:

Para Norte, na Póvoa, 13:33:53 utc





ONO, Santa Iria, 14:28:57


----------



## RStorm (25 Abr 2022 às 23:34)

Boa noite 

Ontem e hoje foram dias soalheiros e primaveris, com céu pouco nublado e vento em geral fraco de SW. 

Caiu um aguaceiro disperso á um coisa de meia hora atrás. Amanhã parece que vamos ter alguma chuvinha boa, veremos o que rende


----------



## jamestorm (26 Abr 2022 às 07:42)

Bom dia, acordamos chuva forte por aqui..vai caindo bem. ️️


----------



## Geopower (26 Abr 2022 às 09:42)

Bom dia, 
Início de manhã com períodos de chuva fraca. Vento fraco de oeste.
Panorâmica a SW-W a partir do Cais do Sodré:


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2022 às 11:00)

Boas
Mínima 14,2ºC de manhã cedo pingou e rendeu uns insignificantes 1,0mm, também não esperava muito mais que isto. 
 Agora palha e 15,9ºC ainda podendo cair mais uns pingos até ao fim da manhã


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Abr 2022 às 11:06)

Bom dia!
*6,5 mm* acumulados por aqui. Mais do que esperava, bem bom!
Tempo abafado.


----------



## david 6 (26 Abr 2022 às 14:21)

aguaceiro fraco aqui, melhor ao lado


----------



## david 6 (26 Abr 2022 às 14:34)

ali o melhor:


----------



## fernandinand (26 Abr 2022 às 15:47)

Serra das Degracias a levar com alguma actividade eléctrica na última ~1h


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2022 às 16:32)

fernandinand disse:


> Serra das Degracias a levar com alguma actividade eléctrica na última ~1h



Várias células têm-se desenvolvido bastante, ao longo de uma linha pós-frontal passando a NO de Pombal, o suficiente para apresentarem ecos até vermelhos, pontualmente. Nessa zona desde as 13h20 que se registam DEA's.
Cerca das 14h23 e até às 15h01. Depois cerca das 15h50 desenvolveu-se nova célula, desta vez a sueste de Pombal, passou por eco vermelho e também desenvolveu trovoada.




































Últimas descargas precisamente na mesma altura desta imagem de radar com eco vermelho, célula que passou a Sueste de Pombal.


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2022 às 16:50)

Passagem da frente que ontem ainda se apresentava como oclusa mas hoje já entrou indentificada como frente fria.
Pós-frontal com bastante actividade, células alinhadas SSW-NNE em movimento para NE, por vezes pontualmente com precipitação intensa (ecos laranja ou vermelho) e algumas trovoadas, especialmente da zona de Pombal para norte.




Spoiler: Análise sinóptica e frontal do MetOffice

















Às 16h30 só a zona nordeste da RLC ainda tinha células bastante activas; para sudoeste a convecção é fraca, Cumulus mediocris ou congestus com raras precipitações fracas.


----------



## fernandinand (26 Abr 2022 às 16:54)

Esta passou mesmo por cima da 'cabeça' e meteu respeito! Felizmente não houve actividade eléctrica e passou agora a aguaceiro...


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2022 às 17:24)

O aguaceiro a meio da manhã rendeu mais 0,8mm e o acumulado do dia ficou assim nos 1,8mm..
Máxima de 17,0ºC e agora estão 16,7ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Abr 2022 às 18:36)

Boa tarde,
Depois de uma noite calma e com alguns borrifos, que nada acumularam, a manhã ainda rendeu 0,8 mm, um valor dentro do que se esperava de hoje.  Entretanto agora está bastante sol e veem-se nuvens de trovoada a nordeste. 

Está também um tempo bem ameno e primaveril, completamente diferente do da semana passada por aqui.


----------



## david 6 (26 Abr 2022 às 19:08)

1mm


----------



## miguel (26 Abr 2022 às 19:12)

Com alguma surpresa já no final da tarde a temperatura máxima aconteceu com 19,5ºC
Agora estão 17,9ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Abr 2022 às 19:26)

Boa tarde!
*8,8 mm* acumulados por aqui. Não esperava tanto.
Está bastante húmido.


----------



## ruival (26 Abr 2022 às 19:33)

aeroporto, virado a este um belo cumulunimbus

Enviado do meu 2109119DG através do Tapatalk


----------



## ruival (26 Abr 2022 às 19:34)

faltou a foto 

Enviado do meu 2109119DG através do Tapatalk


----------



## ruival (26 Abr 2022 às 19:36)

ruival disse:


> faltou a foto
> 
> Enviado do meu 2109119DG através do Tapatalk


aqui vai
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu 2109119DG através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (26 Abr 2022 às 23:23)

ruival disse:


> aeroporto, virado a este um belo cumulunimbus
> 
> Enviado do meu 2109119DG através do Tapatalk



Bem vista!  

A que horas foi tirada a foto?

Essa terá sido uma célula de um grupo que se formou de Almeirim ao Entroncamento e em movimento para Leste manteve-se até Castelo de Vide/Portalegre. Teve actividade eléctrica intermitente ao longo de um período de cerca de três horas. A célula mais forte seguiu o curso do Tejo até Gavião.

A foto deve mostrar a célula de Fazendas de Almeirim, a mais próxima de Lisboa:


----------



## RStorm (27 Abr 2022 às 00:40)

Boa noite 

Alguns aguaceiros fracos ou chuvisco até final da manhã, mas muito poucos e curtos.
Esperava mais...
O céu limpou totalmente durante a tarde e o vento soprou em geral fraco de W.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Abr 2022 às 11:37)

Chuva na zona de Alfarelos


----------



## david 6 (27 Abr 2022 às 14:45)

caiu uns 3 aguaceiros fracos sem acumular aqui até agora


----------



## StormRic (27 Abr 2022 às 15:59)

Boa tarde

Brisa marítima com duas acções: fornece humidade à convecção mas empurra-a para o interior.









Cumulus humilis, mediocris e congestus, pelo litoral o desenvolvimento é limitado e só consegue atingir o estado de Cumulonimbus a pelo menos 50 Km para o interior:

Lagoa de Albufeira para NNO, 15h37





para NNE, 15h38





E uma vista diferente, do extremo sul da RLC com as serras da península de Setúbal, a partir da Praia do Carvalhal, 9 Km a sul da Comporta (ainda há vistas paradisíacas).
15h39





Por aqui, *Póvoa de Santa Iria, ontem* os aguaceiros produziram *5,6 mm* de acumulado, o último cerca das 13h.
Temperatura *máxima* *ontem* *20,0ºC* e hoje está quase no mesmo valor, *19,8ºC*.
*Mínima* desta madrugada, *12,3ºC*, desceu ligeiramente em relação à registada ontem, *13,4ºC*.

Nas estações aqui pela zona:
Vialonga acumulou *6,4 mm*; extremos de ontem 12,5ºC / 21,3ºC e hoje 10,2ºC / 22,3ºC (provisória).
Meteo Santa Iria: *5,7 mm*; 14,1ºC / 19,6ºC ; 14,1ºC / 20,0ºC (...).
Estacal: *5,6 mm*; 14,2ºC / 20,6ºC ; 11,9ºC / 20,8ºC (...).

Acumulados de ontem todos muito consistentes entre si.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Abr 2022 às 18:11)

Boa tarde,
Por Leiria caíram dois aguaceiros breves, mas intensos, de manhã. Durante a tarde, muitas nuvens, mas com a intensificação do vento de NW não se formaram células perto do litoral. 





Aguaceiro em desenvolvimento que ainda deu origem a uma boa chuvada:


----------



## miguel (27 Abr 2022 às 19:06)

Boas
Mínima de 12,7ºC
Acumulados 0,2mm que é igual a nada
Máxima do dia 22,4ºC 
Agora estão 19,7ºC com vento nulo


----------



## StormRic (27 Abr 2022 às 22:28)

Os acumulados de ontem nas estações IPMA mostram bem a diferença entre estações que estiveram no trajecto de células fortes e das que o dia passou com precipitação quase despercebida. Destaque para Alvega, por onde passou uma das células fortes do grupo que nasceu no Entroncamento e só se dissipou cerca de quatro horas depois, a sair a fronteira perto de Castelo de Vide.






Leiria, Alcobaça e Tomar parecem ter ficado de fora deste evento, mas nas mesmas zonas noutros locais choveu bem mais do que acumulados de décimas.

O filme do evento desde anteontem:




*Hoje* os aguaceiros foram mais fracos, com poucos acumulados significativos.
A zona de Casével/Golegã/Chamusca recebeu uma das células mais intensas do dia na RLC.
*Casével *acumulou *6,4 mm em menos de 10 minutos*.
A célula ganhou força ao passar pelo maciço Candeeiros-Aire, na corrente de ONO/NO.











Os gráficos das três estações WU que registaram a passagem desta célula mostram bem as típicas variações de vento, temperatura e acumulado.

Casével, Azinhaga e Chamusca

Em menos de vinte minutos Chamusca, por exemplo, registou uma descida de temperatura de mais de 8ºC.
Azinhaga, de vento fraco inferior a 10 Km/h passou temporariamente a moderado com rajada até 35 Km/h.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Abr 2022 às 01:47)

Boa madrugada,
Durante a manhã de ontem caiu um aguaceiro fraco, acumulando 0,3 mm. Não caiu mais nada, contudo ao longo do dia esteve um tempo bastante primaveril, com nuvens ameaçadoras no céu (que não acumularam nada, como é costume). A máxima ontem foi superior a 20ºC e o vento foi fraco ou quase nulo ao longo do dia. 

Entretanto estão 11ºC nas estações em redor. Vem aí o tempo mais ameno, mas infelizmente sem quaisquer sinais de São Pedro ou de Santa Bárbara por aqui!


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Abr 2022 às 12:20)

Bom dia! Mínima foi de 9ºC _a la Abril. _Site do IPMA está down 

Por enquanto cerca de 18ºC, vamos ver se a nortada fresquinha deixa passar dos 20ºC por aqui.

Clorofila no seu auge, apenas as árvores com regime perene parecem mortas... foto aquando a passagem da sombra de um cumulus, no fundo do plano os grandes plátanos que já fazem competição por altura com a ponte da CREL.


----------



## Luis Rafael (28 Abr 2022 às 14:24)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bom dia! Mínima foi de 9ºC _a la Abril. _Site do IPMA está down
> 
> Por enquanto cerca de 18ºC, vamos ver se a nortada fresquinha deixa passar dos 20ºC por aqui.
> 
> Clorofila no seu auge, apenas as árvores com regime perene parecem mortas... foto aquando a passagem da sombra de um cumulus, no fundo do plano os grandes plátanos que já fazem competição por altura com a ponte da CREL.




Olá guisilva5000,

Existem outras alternativas ao site do ipma 

Podes sempre consultar a estação de tempo pessoal mais próxima do teu local, o que não envergonha ninguém antes pelo contrário.

Um abraço


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Abr 2022 às 15:47)

Luis Rafael disse:


> Olá guisilva5000,
> 
> Existem outras alternativas ao site do ipma
> 
> ...


Não disse o contrário, só achei estranho estar offline.


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2022 às 16:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não disse o contrário, só achei estranho estar offline.



Tem-se notado mesmo agora lentidão ou até time-out do servidor.


----------



## miguel (28 Abr 2022 às 18:41)

Boas
Mínima de 13,1ºC a máxima já foi altinha com 25,5ºC
Agora estão 22,2ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Abr 2022 às 17:35)

*24,9ºC *de máxima na Amadora

Nota-se já o aquecimento das casas.

Tudo pronto para mais um semestre quente?


----------



## Mammatus (30 Abr 2022 às 11:32)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *24,9ºC *de máxima na Amadora
> 
> Nota-se já o aquecimento das casas.
> 
> Tudo pronto para mais um semestre quente?



Nunca estou pronto, calor só quando estou de férias. 
Agora é levar com ele até Outubro.

Sigo com 23.2ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Abr 2022 às 23:15)

Dia mais quente do ano até agora por aqui, 26,7ºC de máxima. Os patos do Jamor estavam ou a apanhar sol ou de rabo para o ar 






Uma primeira experiência das Davis Vantage Pro 2 do CLIMA.AML e a radiação em dias quentes, parece-me bem distribuído, estação vencedora do dia é a mais perto da lezíria, VFX com *30,4ºC*!

Apesar das estações de Odivelas e Lisboa estarem a poucos quilómetros, a primeira está num vale e a segunda no topo de Carnide, o que se nota claramente nas máximas.





As estações de Cascais e Oeiras sofreram com a lestada a partir das 18h30, ambas com subidas abruptas de 5ºC, com máximas de 25,8ºC pelas 19h30. Tive a ver na rede wunderground e é unânime. É um fenómeno a acompanhar nas noites de lestada.


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2022 às 03:26)

Dia de "verão" pela Região Oeste. Máxima aqui na Póvoa de 28,1ºC, Meteo Santa Iria a subir aos 31,4ºC assim como Vialonga.
Alguma poeira e bruma, e até incipientes sinais de convecção que produziram Cumulus de base alta, com apenas uma observação de Cumulus congestus longe a nordeste.

Fotos de hoje são em Arruda dos Vinhos e a caminho de lá:

11:51:02 as eólicas de Vialonga "não se entendem", cada uma para seu lado. Razão: vento muito fraco ou nulo, estão paradas.





11.58:49 na A10, Calhandriz, avista-se um Cumulus congestus, para NE, sinal de que ainda mais para o interior a convecção poderia estar a produzir alguma precipitação, como realmente aconteceu em Pinhel, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo e alguns outros locais não identificados por falta de estações.





12:09:38 Arruda dos Vinhos, Fractocumulus sobre os montes denotam falta de humidade e convecção insuficiente.





13:02:56 Arruda, as eólicas do Forte de São Sebastião ainda estão paradas.





13:03:45 Arruda em panorama para nordeste. Cumulus humilis até onde a vista alcança. À direita da imagem, na aberta dos montes, a central termoeléctrica do Carregado.





15:05:42 Arruda, os Cumulus não passam de mediocris. Já há brisa marítima, as cores do céu e nuvens são mais desvanecidas.





15:08:21 Arruda, as eólicas começaram a rodar, viradas a noroeste, chegou a brisa marítima mas fraca.





15:57:39 Moinho do Céu, altitude 310 m, a noroeste de Arruda dos Vinhos, panorama ENE. Vento NO fraco à volta de 10 Km/h.





15:31:07 Moinho do Céu, vista NNE na direcção de Montejunto.





15:56:23 Moinho do Céu, vista OSO na direcção do maciço de Alqueidão. Estas alturas (442 m) são o segundo relevo mais elevado, depois da Serra de Sintra, da Região Oeste a sul de Montejunto.





Os campos estão abundantemente floridos. Ontem, na Serra de Sintra, os caminhos tinham em certas zonas crescimento das herbáceas até dois metros de altura e os arbustos, giestas por exemplo, mais de 3 metros. No entanto o solo está apenas húmido ou até superficialmente seco. Não tem havido ainda os nevoeiros que descem mesmo até aos topos da serra e que são fundamentais para conservar a humidade da Serra.

A Fonte das Pedras Irmãs estava seca, algo muito raro nesta altura do ano. Isto é mau prenúncio da estiagem que se aproxima.
Haja trovoadas, ao menos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Mai 2022 às 14:09)

Boa tarde,
Nestes dias, tirando muito sol e um tempo que faz lembrar já o verão, não tem tido mais nada a acrescentar. Agora, com o termómetro da estação avariado, é ainda pior, já que não consigo ter acesso aos dados das máximas e das mínimas aqui na minha zona da maneira como antes tinha! 

Seja como for, queria só salientar que ontem o dia foi bem quente, tendo a máxima sido claramente superior a 26°C. Hoje, pelo contrário, está bem mais fresco, com nortada moderada. A estação está off desde a madrugada e a ver vamos se não está já completamente avariada.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2022 às 01:00)

O céu foi encobrindo durante o fim da tarde, vento de sudoeste a refrescar notavelmente, 17,6ºC agora e já chove fraco aqui na Póvoa. No radar mal se dá por isso, ecos azuis fracos dispersos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Mai 2022 às 01:18)

StormRic disse:


> O céu foi encobrindo durante o fim da tarde, vento de sudoeste a refrescar notavelmente, 17,6ºC agora e já chove fraco aqui na Póvoa. No radar mal se dá por isso, ecos azuis fracos dispersos.


Maio!


----------



## StormRic (15 Mai 2022 às 01:35)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Maio!


 obrigado. Ainda não corrigiram os links...


----------

